# anyone want a ttc#1 buddy?



## ticktock

Hiya been on the site for awhile but still no ttc buddy :nope:

I'm on 3rd cycle trying for number 1. I'm 28 and been married for 3 years now!

Am on about cycle day 5 so just finishing af.

So anyone wanna be my mate lol :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi, I'm 24 and my husband and I have been married for almost 2 years. I'm also on cycle 3 TTC #1, I think on day 8 (my AF's really long and cycles so far are unpredictable.) I tried to join with someone else, but I think she's already preggers. Want to buddy up? :)


----------



## ticktock

yey lets be buddys :happydance:

this site is addictive lol

So have you just come off pill or are your cycles generally unpredictable?


----------



## dan-o

I'm not a newbie to TTC, but I'm on a similar cycle day to you guys. 

Can I join you? :flower:

I'm on cycle 22 overall, but cycle 11 of 'officially' trying again after the molar pregnancy :) 

Still trying naturally at this stage, both 33 years old, been together 8 years :)

I'm hoping this is our lucky month for a bumper crop of BFP's! :) xx


----------



## ticktock

Of course you're welcome dan-o :wave:

Are either of you trying anything in particular? opks, etc?


----------



## dan-o

Hiya :)

Yeah I'm OPK-ing as always (cheapy ebay ones work fab for me!) and cant help but notice CM etc. Not bothering with temps this month tho x

How about you?


----------



## ticktock

I don't temp, used to work shifts so didn't see the point lol

My cycles kinda vary 28-32 days so gotta a Clearblue fertility Monitor, its like a posh opk which is good bit expensive but I consider it an investment thats what I said to oh anyway

I also take evening primrose oil but I been taking that for yrs cos helps wit pms :wacko: and spots and just started taking Maca which is great, really helped my period pain but didn't help with spotting as I hoped so shall see what happens this month!


----------



## Chrysalis

Hey girls
Room for one more?! I am ttc #1 and am new to site. This is my cycle 4 since coming off pill. AF came today (boo). Am still a bit irregular but around 26 days or less. My OH is 32 and I am 34 (toy boy!) This site is great to find as not really telling many people we are trying. All a very new experience this obsessing over 'symptoms'!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi everyone! It's nice to have buddies.
I went off the pill in February, but I was on seasonique, the one with only 4 periods a year, so I don't know if that may be affecting my cycles. Also, I had been on bc for 10 years, ever since I was diagnosed with endometriosis when I was 14. Before then, my cycles were roughly every month and a half.
Last cycle, I tried using clearblue easy digital opk, but since I was expecting a 45 day cycle like last time I tested late and completely missed my fertile period. (It ended up being only 38 days.) But no worries, my husband and I have been hitting it around every other day anyway. I don't think we'll try the opk again for a while and just do it naturally. I don't think the temperature method would do much good either as my sleeping patterns are irregular. 
Nice to meet everyone!:happydance:


----------



## Spring

Hi, room for one more? I've been TTC for two months for # 1 and I'm on day 29 of my cycle. I have no idea how long it is, my last one was 40 days, but before I was on the pill, my cycle was maybe 28 - 32 (quite regular) with sometimes as short as 21 or longer than 32. I actually ovulated on day 7 of this cycle (testing and I felt it), so I should really be on my next cycle, but I tested negative for pregnancy and period nowhere to be seen? Guess, it's still my body adjusting to life without the hormones. 

And about me the person, I'm 31 and he is 34, and we've been together for less than year and a half. So not very long, but he's the first guy I've imagined I could be married to. (Not married yet, though.) 

*Ticktock* How is the clearblue monitor working for you? Did you use other opk before using that? I was thinking of getting one, but they are so expensive. The one that I used now seemed to work well, but clearblue seem to be the best one at least form what I hear.


----------



## ticktock

Hiya everyone, ooooh lots of us now!

Yeh Spring the cbfm is good value for money, a bit expensive and the sticks are too but its easy to understand and I got mine off Amazon so quite abit cheaper. Its only cos my cycles vary by about 4/5 days so wanted to make sure I def knew when was oving. That said I can normally tell by ewcm and abit of ov pain but judging by cbfm I was few days out anyway! I'm a sucker for gadgets too :dohh:
But I did get a peak on my first month of using it so seems to work well for me.

I came off the pill about 18 months ago because after 10 yrs its still never agreed with me and it took well over a yr I reckon for it to stop influencing my body completely even tho ov straight away I did have some odd cycles some months with all kinds of weird symptoms! But now has settled down well enough now.

Can I be nosey and ask if anyone has weird periods or browny spotting before af arrives cos its something I continually worry about and not something I generally discuss with my mates!


----------



## mouse_chicky

It seems like everyone has had some issues getting their bodies to cooperate after the pill. Ticktock, lately my AF's been starting slow with light brown spotting. This last time I was secretly hoping it was implantation bleeding, but no such luck. I hear now that that's not as common as people think.


----------



## Chrysalis

Hey Ticktock.
Mine did that a few months ago and I too secretly hoped it was implantation bleeding. I was having really uncomfortable pains for about 24 hours on alternate sides of my lower abdomen before I got AF - light brown at first before it came on proper the next day. Has anyone else had that? I thought maybe I was PG and it didn't take or something? I dunno - it's hard to say as every month my body does something different - so I suppose the pill has a lot to answer for!


----------



## ticktock

its weird isn't it? Apparently its old blood coming out as you about to start af, I had it on the pill too, have always had it, so maybe its just me! But on the Maca this month it was abit better. 

Ah would have been good if was implantation bleeding, aren't our bodies mean always tricking us lol


----------



## Chrysalis

Yes - so mean! I think I'm just going to ignore mine from now on as I don't trust anything it does anymore :0)


----------



## dan-o

OPK just about positive for me today :yipee: let the fun begin! ;) :sex::sex::sex:

I reckon it will be darker by tomorrow, which puts me right on track for a CD13 ovulation, my usual day! :)

Anyone else getting close to that fertile window yet? xx


----------



## ticktock

yey for positive opks!


Nah I normally get my peaks on day 16/17 so got ages as only on day 8 today, wish I ov'd earlier! Do you have a decent length lp?


----------



## dan-o

ticktock said:


> yey for positive opks!
> 
> 
> Nah I normally get my peaks on day 16/17 so got ages as only on day 8 today, wish I ov'd earlier! Do you have a decent length lp?

It's OK, usually 11 days, so my cycles are quite short. I've tried everything to lengthen it, but nothing works. I guess it's just how I am :shrug:

How about you? x


----------



## ticktock

I don't temp so going by my peaks on the cbfm its 12 days then 2 days of spotting so 14 day but spotting is basically my af coming so more like 12 lol bit of a pain really!

Have registered with new GP today in the hopes of having a decent doc just in case!

do you mind me asking what a molar pregnancy is?


----------



## dan-o

ticktock said:


> do you mind me asking what a molar pregnancy is?

Hi hun, no not at all. There are two types, complete molar & partial molar. 

Both are conceived like a normal pregnancy, you get a BFP & normal pregnancy symptoms. Sometimes you will get severe morning sickness or bleeding, but I had none of these. 

In a complete mole, the mums DNA is somehow lost at the point of conception & in a partial mole, two sperm accidentally get into one egg. 

With a partial mole (what I had) a non viable baby develops alongside a tumour & usually dies sometime in the first trimester (mine died about 10 weeks) with a complete mole, no baby develops & its an even more rapidly growing tumour. 

Most people are unaware they are carrying a molar pregnancy until the 12 week scan.

The main problem with a molar pregnancy is the tumour; this can spread to other parts of the body very quickly & become malignant or cause damage. The tumour can be tracked with HCG blood tests, as it sends out pregnancy hormones just like a normal pregnancy would. The only difference is the numbers can be a lot higher. 

Most people have a D&C which resolves the molar pregnancy within a few weeks. If the D&C doesnt work & the HCG still rises, or it if the tumour has spread, chemotherapy treatment is needed as well, to kill off the tumour. 
I had chemo, but I was lucky & the lower risk stuff worked first time for me :)

Usually a 6 month wait before TTC again is advised after suffering a molar pregnancy (so they can give you weekly blood tests & check the tumour isnt growing back) which for most ladies is the worst aspect of having a molar! 

The majority of people can still go on to have children after a molar :)

Its quite rare, about 1500 a year in the UK.


----------



## dan-o

ticktock said:


> I don't temp so going by my peaks on the cbfm its 12 days then 2 days of spotting so 14 day but spotting is basically my af coming so more like 12 lol bit of a pain really!
> 
> Have registered with new GP today in the hopes of having a decent doc just in case!

12 days isn't bad at all hun! :)

Just give it a few months, bet you get your BFP! :D


----------



## dan-o

Lovely +OPK for me this morning, all systems GO GO GO!!!! :wohoo:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3107-1.jpg


----------



## ticktock

dan-o said:


> Lovely +OPK for me this morning, all systems GO GO GO!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/IMG_3107-1.jpg

haha all systems go!

Thats awful about your molar pregnancy, never heard of them before. Sounds like quite an ordeal, glad you got through it in one piece and can now start ttc again.

yeh 12 days is ok, I do worry slightly I have endo as have alot of the symptoms but also as periods are getting better and better since coming of the pill and I have quite bad IBS since I was a child I'm hoping its not!

Never really cared til started all this ttc business lol


----------



## mouse_chicky

Dan-o, good luck with your peak days and so sorry to hear about your molar pregnancy. I too had never heard of it, but I can tell it was traumatic. Here's hoping you get your BFP soon. 
Tick-tock, one of the main signs of endo is increasingly heavy periods, something I have to watch for since I have it and am now off the pill, which normally controls it. But since your periods are getting better, it should be okay. :)


----------



## ticktock

thanks Mouse-chicky, I had such horrible periods as a teen, that when I came off pill was expecting them to be horrific but they not too bad. Not as good as some but better than I ever thought they'd be! 

I mainly worry as I get pre-af spotting, lower back pain and I have IBS too but hopefully its that causing the pain. Plus have a dodgey back anyway lol

Do you use opks mouse?


----------



## mouse_chicky

I used the regular CBOPT last time, but I tested too early, so all I got were sad little circles. No smileys. I'm thinking if nothing happens this time, I might borrow my sister's CBFM. She kept it for me after she had her two in 06. Obviously, I'll have to get sticks but the monitor should still be okay, right?

Also, does anyone know if it's okay to take bacid (aka acidopholis) while ttc? My gyno told me to take it due to screwy flora down there a while back, but I forgot to ask her about it at my visit. I'm not taking it just in case, but it did keep me from having infections.


----------



## dan-o

Positive OPK for me again this morning :) which is unsual!
I normally only get one peak day, hope its a good sign! :)


----------



## dan-o

I used a CBFM for a few cycles, but had use OPK's along side as I didn't trust the CBFM alone!
I don't think my FMU is concentrated enough to get accurate readings on the CBFM, as I often get up to pee in the night. One month I went from low straight to peak, lol. 

If you get your sisters, mouse_chicky, it's very easy to reset, you just need to use one stick to do it :)


----------



## dan-o

mouse_chicky said:


> Also, does anyone know if it's okay to take bacid (aka acidopholis) while ttc? My gyno told me to take it due to screwy flora down there a while back, but I forgot to ask her about it at my visit. I'm not taking it just in case, but it did keep me from having infections.

Isn't that the same thing as whats in live yoghurt? 
If so then I'm sure it would be safe if it's oral tabs, why not give the gyno a buzz and check? :) xx


----------



## ticktock

hey all

Not sure about the bacid Mouse, have you done a search on here to see if its mentioned?
yeh if you just reset the cbfm it should be fine.

I went low to high last month too was soooo annoying as we were on holiday with family and had trouble finding time to bd and trouble tearing oh away from his holiday drinks which does not help matters lol so could've done with more warning? I do go by ov pains and ewcm too.

I've started drinking red raspberry leaf tea this cycle,is meant to strengthen the uterus and help with spotting so we shall see! Well hopefully I'll get up the duff and won't see lol


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies-room for a little one? We are TTC #1. I was 28 last week and hubby is 32. Married for a year. Stopped being 'careful' around Dec 09 but really started trying from about March 2010. Bought myself a CBFM and started using it April-got my peaks that month and lots of bding but no bfp :( this month have only had highs and no peak, but def ovulated as have the lovely sore boobs I have post ov. We did bd on the first 4 highs so there is a (very) slim chance I suppose! I would think I am around 6-7dpo now and just the sore boobs to speak of! We are both healthy and fit so hoping everything ok-no previous children between us. I cant get over how long it already feels we have been TTC tho! Hubby v broody and every month af arrives I really get quite down and worried something is wrong :(. Would be great to have some buddies to help along the journey! x


----------



## dan-o

Welcome kittycat! :)

Not long until you can test then!! You could be the first BFP of the group! :D xx


----------



## ticktock

KittyCat82 said:


> Hello ladies-room for a little one? We are TTC #1. I was 28 last week and hubby is 32. Married for a year. Stopped being 'careful' around Dec 09 but really started trying from about March 2010. Bought myself a CBFM and started using it April-got my peaks that month and lots of bding but no bfp :( this month have only had highs and no peak, but def ovulated as have the lovely sore boobs I have post ov. We did bd on the first 4 highs so there is a (very) slim chance I suppose! I would think I am around 6-7dpo now and just the sore boobs to speak of! We are both healthy and fit so hoping everything ok-no previous children between us. I cant get over how long it already feels we have been TTC tho! Hubby v broody and every month af arrives I really get quite down and worried something is wrong :(. Would be great to have some buddies to help along the journey! x



Its like I wrote that post, is exactly how I feel! It does feel like been trying forever doesn't it!
You're v welcome to join us and hope you get your bfp this month!

Well today peed on my cbfm stick, 2nd stick of cycle and got a high already?! When normally don't get peak til day 16ish and today is day 9? Maybe I'm gonna have a shorter cycle this month? Or to make up for no highs last month I'm gonna have loads this month :haha:

Agh its all sooooo confusing


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks ladies-I feel better already. Even though we are in this together (ie hubby) sometimes it does feel a bit lonely-I think hubby doesnt want me to stress too much so try not to talk about it ALL the time!! dan-o, thanks for the post-I am not going to test until well after af due-too many disappoinments in the past. I have never gone over 35 day cycle since I came off the pill 2 years ago so I will be waiting till at least day 36! Plus we go on hols next week so that will take my mind off it! ticktock, I know how you feel! The first month I used the CBFM I thought it was great, peaks and everything-typical! I know it cannot have been far off as like I said I get sore boobs usually 1dpo and started having them on Sun-they are really sore today tho, and dont usually get too bad until just before af, but the monitor def picked up something at the right time-just dont think it may have been enough this month! X


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks everyone for the advice. I looked it up and nothing I found mentions ttc but everything says bacid's okay to take while pregnant, so I'm going to assume its okay.

I'm not sure when I'm going to see her next, but I look forward to using sis's CBFM to take out some of the guess work. Indeed, even though it it hasn't been that long, this journey sure makes time slow down. 

Hi kittykatcat! Nice to meet you. :)


----------



## dan-o

How is everyone today? :)

My OPK's are back to negative, so I'm guessing I'll ov today or tomorrow. 
Nearly forgot to BD last night, I fell asleep! Luckily the TV woke me up, so I pounced on OH quick!! :haha:


----------



## ticktock

hee hee, thats good, no slacking dan-o!

I'm high on my cbfm, prob won't actually ov for another 5/6 days I reckon but am bding anyway, gotta obey the cbfm lol

hope you all been enjoying the sunshine? I did a carboot this morning and made a measly 15 quid but at least got a tan so its not a total loss


----------



## mouse_chicky

Day 14. Ovulating; who knows? Better BD just in case.:haha::blush:


----------



## ticktock

heh heh I'm same as you mouse, cbfm says high but much earlier than normal, weird! So am bding anyway and if I still ov as normal its gonna be a busy next couple of weeks lol


----------



## Carnation

hiya guys. im new to the site and need a buddy too =-] i dont wanna impose, but i need a little niche to fit into. feel free to tell me if its too much of a crowd haha. just hoping to find someone who i can talk to and share this frustrating time with!

I'm only 1DPO. been officially TTC for 4 cycles now. Hoping this is the one!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi carnation! Nice to meet you. Good luck on your ttc journey! May it be a short one. :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hi carnation! Nice to meet you! Good luck on your ttc journey. May it be a short one. :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

nuts; I didn't mean to post twice:blush:


----------



## dan-o

Hi carnation, looks like we are in the 2ww together. I think I'm 2dpo today :D


----------



## dan-o

Ticktock, mouse.. any signs of those peaks yet? :happydance:


----------



## ticktock

Afternoon all, nope no peak yet, am day 13 so prob in next couple of days, hoping will be round day 15 rather than later otherwise am gonna be exhausted lol

Just cried buckets watching the Lost final so maybe that means ov is nearly here haha

welcome Carnation, course you can join us.

So dan-o and chicky you're both in the 2ww yeh? Where is everyone else?


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ladies-think I am about 9dpo now (damn CBFM!) got very very sore boobs, had them all wkend painful even putting clothes on. I normally get sore (but not this sore?!) not reading too much into it-go on hols on thurs so I bet af will land right in the middle-oh well. Apart from that felt bit giddy at the weekend (too much sun?) and starving (not much new there then!) How is everyone else doing? Any symptoms to report? So difficult not to analyse everything! x


----------



## Carnation

heya guys, thanks =-]

I've been having really annoying twinging/pulling pains in my lower abdo alll day. Was reducing me to tears saturday (looks like that was when mr. egg dropped I realised after being on here sunday!). Tho if mr. egg is burrowing its way in, i assume you feel that lower down not more towards your belly button.

BUT I'm trying hard to not read too much into it!! gonna go distract myself with boring housework i think! :laundry:

Soooo want it to be the month!!! 14DPO couldnt come quicker!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Day 16= somewhere between maybe ovulating, maybe getting ready to ovulate, or maybe in the 2ww. lol; I wish my body would give me a sign. Anniversary's coming up and wouldn't that be a nice gift?:winkwink:
Good luck girls! It looks like everyone's in the exciting time in their cycle.


----------



## ticktock

yey got my peak today on cbfm, 2 days earlier than last month and even got ewcm too so reckon will prob ov tomoro so better get busy later! 
At least cos got highs on cbfm this month, have bd'd twice in last 4 days so hopefully theres some strong swimmers in there lol

Then can join you all in 2ww cos looks like I'm the last one?


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls and Carnation-welcome! So just sore boobs still, although I swear hubby woke me up when coming to bed last night and I had a real wave of nausea-prob wishful thinking. I have been getting these odd pinching pains on right by pelvic bone-kind of difficult to describe, not painful but noticeable. Still not too hopeful but wondering if I am def not pg this month (which I think is the case) perhaps I should mention this to Dr? anyway, go on hols tomorrow and expect af to join me at some point grrrr...I didnt invite you..Anyone else got any symptoms? Good luck all of you anyway xxx


----------



## ticktock

Hey Kittycat, your symptoms sound good, its soooo hard not overanalzye everything, I'm guilty of that!

You have a cbfm don't you? How soon after your peaks do you reckon you ov?


----------



## Louppey

ticktock said:


> Hiya been on the site for awhile but still no ttc buddy :nope:
> 
> I'm on 3rd cycle trying for number 1. I'm 28 and been married for 3 years now!
> 
> Am on about cycle day 5 so just finishing af.
> 
> So anyone wanna be my mate lol :flower:

Hi TickTock - Can I be your TTC Buddy? We're virtually on the same cycle I think, i'm 1dpo today. Hoping to test on 8th June, unless the witch gets me beforehand!

I'm trying for baby #1 too, although this is only my first cycle so i'm a bit of a newbie still :blush:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Tick tock and hello Louppey! Yes I do have CBFM but only used it for 2 cycles. The CBFM is supposed to pick up the LH surge and then you ovulate generally between 12 and 36 hours later. The first month we had BD the night before the 1st peak and on 1st peak but no luck ( I know its only around 20% chance each month even if you do it at the right time!) this month-only highs! That leads me to believe that the LH surge was short and sometime between me testing between one morning and the next (if that makes sense). I reckon I ov shortly after first peak as normally I get sore boobs 1dpo and this would kind of match up! Do you use a CBFM? I do think they are good and so many people recommend them x


----------



## ticktock

hiya Louppey, yeh I'm either ov today or 1dpo so you can be our my buddy. theres a few of us on here all roughly the same cycle so ya can be all our buddies if ya like lol


----------



## Chrysalis

Ooo lots of chit chat since I was last here. Am only on day 10 so been enjoying a non obsessing week or so!!! How are we all? Welcome and hi to everyone x
Am now peeing on sticks but not the 2 lines yet which is lucky cos oh is working as a landscape gardener - v. long hot days so no chance of bd!! I preferred it when he was in a boring office and had more energy ;0) A bit confused with all the cycles - anyone close to me? Day 10 of about 25/26???


----------



## ticktock

KittyCat82 said:


> Hi Tick tock and hello Louppey! Yes I do have CBFM but only used it for 2 cycles. The CBFM is supposed to pick up the LH surge and then you ovulate generally between 12 and 36 hours later. The first month we had BD the night before the 1st peak and on 1st peak but no luck ( I know its only around 20% chance each month even if you do it at the right time!) this month-only highs! That leads me to believe that the LH surge was short and sometime between me testing between one morning and the next (if that makes sense). I reckon I ov shortly after first peak as normally I get sore boobs 1dpo and this would kind of match up! Do you use a CBFM? I do think they are good and so many people recommend them x

we must've posted at the same time lol

yeh this is my 3rd cycle on it, have got peaks each month but earlier this month. Last month it went straight from low-peak which was a pain and I'm convinced I ov'd before my peak so reckon totally missed my eggy. We were on hols so were relying on the cbfm to be accurate as didn't have time to bd much lol

We've bd'd every other high and first peak yesterday,might bd later but not sure got the energy plus tmi I got quite sensitive skin and sometimes get abit sore and swollen 'down there' weird eh so lots of days in quick succession makes it flare up :dohh:

I think had ov pains earlier on hopefully have done enought his month as this ttc lark is gettin on my nerves!


----------



## dan-o

5dpo for me today.. too early really for symptoms, although I have noticed my boobs are bigger today with horrid blue veins! Yuck!

Only a week to go & I can test! Well either that of AF will be here, lol :(


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm extremely crabby today:growlmad:, so I don't know if I'm finally ovulating or what. Poor DH, lol. Tomorrow night we're getting a couple's massage since it's close to anniv. Maybe it'll give us a chance to stop and remember why we're together and, later, what making love is all about.:blush: Sorry if that's TMI. Good luck everyone! The next couple of weeks will be revealing. :winkwink:


----------



## ticktock

ah thats sounds sweet Mouse, sometimes it can all get a bit 'mechanical' can't it lol
What anniv are you nearing?
Hope you are ov'ing as I type lol

I have def ov either yesterday or day before so hope got enough bding in, I suppose theres only so much we can do! So let the horrible HORRIBLE 2ww commence!

hows everyone else? Any promising symptoms?


----------



## Chrysalis

Mousey chick and tick tock
Looks like all three of us are starting the 2ww together! Had my 2 lines on Weds - felt really good on Thursday - then soooo moody and tearful last night and today. Having been on the pill for most of my life I didn't know that just ovulating made you feel emotional. What with PMT as well - poor OH!!! Got some bd in Weds and last night so hope that catches it.. not really sure which exact timing is? If I got the LH surge on Weds afternoon - when would I ovulate? One more for luck tonight???? Oh so confusing!


----------



## ticktock

hiya Chrysalis, I think after your LH surge you normally ov about 12-24 hrs later so you prob ov'd today or yesterday. I normally go by a bit of twingey pain when I ov other than that its hard to tell!


----------



## mouse_chicky

ticktock said:


> ah thats sounds sweet Mouse, sometimes it can all get a bit 'mechanical' can't it lol
> What anniv are you nearing?
> 
> 
> 
> It's our 2nd anniv. It's exciting that this is our first one ttc. Maybe this time next year, we'll have to get a babysitter. :winkwink:
> So your emotional too Chrysalis? Fun, fun. I'm sure it'll all be worth it in the end!:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Chrysalis said:


> If I got the LH surge on Weds afternoon - when would I ovulate? One more for luck tonight???? Oh so confusing!

I usually ov on the second day after i get my first positive, but occasionally it's the next day :) xx Good luck! xx


----------



## dan-o

I'm 7dpo today, bit crampy & twingy in the ovaries & feeling very emotional.. hope AF isn't coming early :shock:


----------



## Chrysalis

mouse_chicky said:


> ticktock said:
> 
> 
> ah thats sounds sweet Mouse, sometimes it can all get a bit 'mechanical' can't it lol
> What anniv are you nearing?
> 
> 
> 
> It's our 2nd anniv. It's exciting that this is our first one ttc. Maybe this time next year, we'll have to get a babysitter. :winkwink:
> So your emotional too Chrysalis? Fun, fun. I'm sure it'll all be worth it in the end!:hugs:
> 
> Ooo yes - hopefully you will need a babysitter! You less emotional today? I feel better now I know that it's normal - thought I was just a moody, irrational cow... and yes, it will be worth it - how on earth do people 'accidently' get pg eh?!Click to expand...


----------



## Chrysalis

dan-o said:


> Chrysalis said:
> 
> 
> If I got the LH surge on Weds afternoon - when would I ovulate? One more for luck tonight???? Oh so confusing!
> 
> I usually ov on the second day after i get my first positive, but occasionally it's the next day :) xx Good luck! xxClick to expand...

Thanks Dan-o x Which OPK do you use? I just use the Boots ones that you use once a day before you get the 2 lines. x The first few times the lines weren't perfectly matched but this time it was spot on so I suppose it depends how close you catch it?
Not feelin particularly lively today - just coming down with a cold :sleep:


----------



## dan-o

Chrysalis said:


> Which OPK do you use? I just use the Boots ones that you use once a day before you get the 2 lines. x The first few times the lines weren't perfectly matched but this time it was spot on so I suppose it depends how close you catch it?

I just use the 20p ones off ebay now. I've experimented with the expensive ones in the past, but don't find there's much difference :)

I found when I came off birth control in 2008, it took a few cycles for my OPK's to get a decent positive, not sure if that may be the case for you? 
To be honest they can still vary a bit now, last months for instance, was super dark, but this months was only just darker than the control.

The good thing about the cheapys, is you can use them twice a day until you figure out whats the best time to test. I find mid morning a good time to test personally :)


----------



## dan-o

I might just be over reading the signs, but I now have sore boobs/nips, cramps & general grouchiness... gotta be a good sign at 7dpo... right? :D 

(wishful thinking, probably :rofl:)


----------



## mouse_chicky

Your signs sound promising, Dan-o. Time will tell . . .Fingers crossed . . .I hope you feel better, Chrysalis. I'm a little less psycho today. Trying not to pick fights.:haha:


----------



## dan-o

Tested on a cheapy this morning... BFN :dohh:

3 days to go then I'm all out of time for this cycle.. c'mon BFP!!!!


----------



## ticktock

ahhh maybe its a bit early yet dan-o, come on bfp!!! any out of the ordinary symptoms?

I'm only 5dpo so not much to report yet. Was bit crampy yesterday, almost felt like burning/tingling in lower abdomen but I expect that was my ibs being naughty lol


----------



## dan-o

ticktock said:


> ahhh maybe its a bit early yet dan-o, come on bfp!!! any out of the ordinary symptoms?
> 
> I'm only 5dpo so not much to report yet. Was bit crampy yesterday, almost felt like burning/tingling in lower abdomen but I expect that was my ibs being naughty lol

Yeah! Crampy & sore nips which are not normal for me. 
Also sore boobs, bloated and general crankiness, which are normal for me at 9dpo either pregnant or not. 
I guess I could be a day less, which would make me 8dpo & that's a bit early for testing, even for me with a shorter LP I suppose? :)

BFN again this morning tho :hissy:

Your symptoms sound promising too, fingers crossed!


----------



## Chrysalis

dan-o said:


> ticktock said:
> 
> 
> ahhh maybe its a bit early yet dan-o, come on bfp!!! any out of the ordinary symptoms?
> 
> I'm only 5dpo so not much to report yet. Was bit crampy yesterday, almost felt like burning/tingling in lower abdomen but I expect that was my ibs being naughty lol
> 
> Yeah! Crampy & sore nips which are not normal for me.
> Also sore boobs, bloated and general crankiness, which are normal for me at 9dpo either pregnant or not.
> I guess I could be a day less, which would make me 8dpo & that's a bit early for testing, even for me with a shorter LP I suppose? :)
> 
> BFN again this morning tho :hissy:
> 
> Your symptoms sound promising too, fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for both of you x
I'm about 5dpo but nothing out of ordinary to report.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck everyone! I thought I was a little nauseous this morning, but I think it was all in my head; pschological:dohh:. Day 24 (?DPO.)


----------



## MinneGirl

Hi, room for another? I'm 29, and on CD 7. We are in our 5th month of TTC. We have been married for 3 years. So far I have been using Clear Blue digital (smiley face) OPK's and they work really well...well, I get a smiley face, but no pregnancy yet! I am also charting. Hoping this is my month!!


----------



## dan-o

Looks like I'm out! I've started spotting 1-2 days early, ugh!

Mouse chicky, when will you test? Sounds promising!

Hi Minnegirl, good luck! xx


----------



## ticktock

Ah no dan-o that sucks! do you normally spot?

Hiya minnie girl (would use the wave smiley but can't find it lol)

I'm 8dpo today and all my pma is gradually going down the drain. had horrible period like pains yesterday and quite sharp pains on my right side so hope af isn't gonna arrive early, not happy :nope:

Plus started getting my pre af hot flashes now and then agghhhhh thought it was my month! And to make matters worse am working with some teenage girl at work today who 'accidently' got pregnant. Grrrrrr


----------



## dan-o

ticktock said:


> Ah no dan-o that sucks! do you normally spot?

Normally my boobs deflate, then light AF starts the next day. 
I never get spotting, or any type of bleeding when my boobs are still tender. Must be my body having a funny one, lol.

Oh well onto the cycle which will mark 2 years of TTC all together :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

> I'm 8dpo today and all my pma is gradually going down the drain. had horrible period like pains yesterday and quite sharp pains on my right side so hope af isn't gonna arrive early, not happy :nope:
> 
> Plus started getting my pre af hot flashes now and then agghhhhh thought it was my month! And to make matters worse am working with some teenage girl at work today who 'accidently' got pregnant. Grrrrrr

Your symptoms sound good to me! I had all that when I got a BFP before!

re: your workmate... Don't you just hate these people that fall pregnant at the drop of a hat like that! Why can't it happen to us like that? lol


----------



## ticktock

dan-o said:


> I'm 8dpo today and all my pma is gradually going down the drain. had horrible period like pains yesterday and quite sharp pains on my right side so hope af isn't gonna arrive early, not happy :nope:
> 
> Plus started getting my pre af hot flashes now and then agghhhhh thought it was my month! And to make matters worse am working with some teenage girl at work today who 'accidently' got pregnant. Grrrrrr
> 
> Your symptoms sound good to me! I had all that when I got a BFP before!
> 
> re: your workmate... Don't you just hate these people that fall pregnant at the drop of a hat like that! Why can't it happen to us like that? lolClick to expand...

I was hoping it may be a good sign but I don't like to get my hopes up lol

hmmm maybe if you don't normally spot then it could be implantation bleeding of some sort? I always spot so its not out of the ordinary for me but if it is for you, then you may not be out yet! what dpo are you?
My boobs deflate when af arrives too, I wish they stayed all inflated, it looks great hahahaha
yeh its sooo annoying, I'm cover staff at my old nursery I used to work at and theres pregnant women everywhere! Bt ya know what, working in the baby room almost cured me of my broodiness lol agghhhhh screaming allllllll day!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Welcome Minnegirl!
Sorry girls about the :witch: symptoms. Of course, it ain't over till it's over, lol. 
I'm not going to test until June 15. I know that seems like a long time, but I'm basing it on my last cycle of 37 days. Although the first one was 45, so this one may be shorter than that, if the shortening trend continues. I may cave in though, especially if the nausea thing keeps up. (I'm pretty sure my sinus draining is the culprit---eeww.) Hmm, day 25; wouldn't that be too early for symptoms based on my cycle?:shrug: Wishful thinking.


----------



## ticktock

do you think you've ov'd yet? My longest ever cycle after coming off the pill was 39 days, we weren't ttc then and scared the crap outta us lol

You could just test to check or maybe get some cheapy opks and test with them?
Aw my Mum has her sinuses done every couple of yrs and it seems awful, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dan-o

ticktock said:


> do you think you've ov'd yet? My longest ever cycle after coming off the pill was 39 days, we weren't ttc then and scared the crap outta us lol

My longest was 56 when I was fresh off the implant, what a killer cycle that was!! :shock:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Ok, I caved with a cheapy.:bfn:. Way too early, probably. Must have patience. :haha:


----------



## Chrysalis

mouse_chicky said:


> Ok, I caved with a cheapy.:bfn:. Way too early, probably. Must have patience. :haha:


Never mind - prob. too early just yet if your cycle is longer.
I don't have any testing kits in the house so I'm not tempted! Got through 2 in my first month - what a waste! I'm quite lucky I suppose with a short (26 days) cycle or less and so far pretty regular.
Not feeling particularly confident this month as boobs are a bit sore and swollen (not as much as previous months) and have tummy pains but more to do with wind!! (sorry tmi) Still a while to go though.
Hope you get your bfp soon xxx


----------



## Chrysalis

ticktock said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and all my pma is gradually going down the drain. had horrible period like pains yesterday and quite sharp pains on my right side so hope af isn't gonna arrive early, not happy :nope:
> 
> Plus started getting my pre af hot flashes now and then agghhhhh thought it was my month! And to make matters worse am working with some teenage girl at work today who 'accidently' got pregnant. Grrrrrr
> 
> Your symptoms sound good to me! I had all that when I got a BFP before!
> 
> re: your workmate... Don't you just hate these people that fall pregnant at the drop of a hat like that! Why can't it happen to us like that? lolClick to expand...
> 
> I was hoping it may be a good sign but I don't like to get my hopes up lol
> 
> hmmm maybe if you don't normally spot then it could be implantation bleeding of some sort? I always spot so its not out of the ordinary for me but if it is for you, then you may not be out yet! what dpo are you?
> My boobs deflate when af arrives too, I wish they stayed all inflated, it looks great hahahaha
> yeh its sooo annoying, I'm cover staff at my old nursery I used to work at and theres pregnant women everywhere! Bt ya know what, working in the baby room almost cured me of my broodiness lol agghhhhh screaming allllllll day!Click to expand...

Ditto with being surrounded by pg women! Girl at work just announced - although she was trying for 10mths. Doesn't help that there are 3 baby shops near my work! I hope we will all be shopping for baby stuff too soon x


----------



## Chrysalis

MinneGirl said:


> Hi, room for another? I'm 29, and on CD 7. We are in our 5th month of TTC. We have been married for 3 years. So far I have been using Clear Blue digital (smiley face) OPK's and they work really well...well, I get a smiley face, but no pregnancy yet! I am also charting. Hoping this is my month!!

Welcome x:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dan-o

I'm definitely out, although my boobs are still sore which is strange. 
Oh well.. onto the next cycle :)


----------



## Chrysalis

Sorry to hear that Dan-o x
Can anyone tell me what kind of cramps you guys get? I have had sore tummy since ysterday and today it has been really sore and uncomfortable on my lower abdomen and feels really tight and swollen which was not great at work today. It's a bit better now but could be just dodgy bowels rather than pg!! It's really hard to describe the feeling - just uncomfortable I guess. Sore bbs but then they always are every month!
How's everyone else?


----------



## ticktock

my cramps were kinda burny then few days later really quite sharp on one side and almost periody (which if I'm not preggers this month will keep an eye on as was a little weird). I do have pretty bad ibs which could have contributed to it aswell, its sooo annoying. Only diff thing this month is that I had pains on the other side but I think i ovulated from that side for a change so could juse be lingering ov pains.

Its all sooooo annoying!!!!!! And hard to tell diff tummy pains apart :dohh:

How many dpo are you Chrysalis?


----------



## ticktock

dan-o said:


> I'm definitely out, although my boobs are still sore which is strange.
> Oh well.. onto the next cycle :)

Are you totally sure? :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

It's hard not to over-analyze, isn't it? Every little twinge of tummy pain or sore nips, and we wonder. Especially this close. Ticktock, Dan-o, still just symptoms of AF or do you think you know for sure?


----------



## dan-o

Yep I'm deffo out, AF stopped last night, but is now in full force this morning, lol!
Boobs still up, which I've never had before, so if it continues I may go to the docs. I need to go soon anyway to get referred to a FS :)

Good luck to you ladies still in with a chance though, at least one of us from this group is bound to get a BFP! :D xx


----------



## ticktock

ah how rubbish dan-o, if you can get referred to fs will be a good step though!

My boobs starting to ache now and tested on an ic this morning, nada, so I'm thinking I'm probably out. Agh I hate this time in the cycle the most!!

Anyone else?


----------



## dan-o

Hope it turns into a BFP for you tomorrow ticktock! Fx 

My AF has totally disappeared again. Just that bit of blood this morning.
Maybe I was just having a super light AF this month? Oh well!


----------



## Chrysalis

tick tock - I reckon I'm about 8/9dpo - due af in a week's time. I've still got a sore tummy and pain is more when I sit down - has been all over but now stabbing in my left side. Sooo annoying not knowing (and it hurts!)- I keep telling myself to stop worrying and stop looking for symptoms as there's nothing I can do about anything! But I'm sure you all know how hard that is!
Dan-o - that's great if you can get referred - it's amazing what they can do - my friend saw one and is now expecting twins!


----------



## dan-o

How is everyone doing today, any signs of a BFP yet? :)


----------



## Chrysalis

Hiya
Too early for me but finally got rid of those tummy pains today.Feelin a bit more positive today but every 'symptom' has a very logical explanation and I have a feeling that it's not this month. Just have to wait and see. Anyone else? There's got to be someone with a bfp soon! xxx


----------



## ticktock

well have started getting the tiniest amount of browny cm which usually do by now so assuming the witch will be here on Monday :cry:

Cramps haven't made an appearance yet but sur they will shortly.

Agh so fed up of symptom spotting every month and getting nowhere, Every month I get more convinced theres something wrong with me. Am going to start temping soon to track my ov'ing better cos concerned as I spot a little bit before I come on that my luteal phase is a bit short.

Plus got tonsilitus at the mo so feel even more crappy than normal. I'm such a whingebag!!

Has your af reappeared yet dan-o?


----------



## mouse_chicky

I'm glad you're feeling better Chrysalis. I hope you get over your tonsilitus very soon Ticktock! 
As for me, my body's playing cruel tricks. For the past couple days, my nips have been sore (sorry, tmi!) and as soon as I get up in the morning I feel bleh for about an hour. But like Chrysalis mentioned, every symptom on its own has a logical explanation, so who knows. I have a good while to wait, at least 8 more days, until testing. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## ticktock

oooh good luck Mouse chicky, hope you get a bfp, this thread needs some!

Feeling a bit better noe, its ironic cos I had my tonsils out a few yrs ago but the bits that are left still manage to get infected, I'm cursed!

felt miserable earlier on but am perking up abit now plus my hubby getting fed up of me keep saying I'm barren lol


----------



## Chrysalis

Hey mouse - happy anniversary! Hope you get the present you both wish for!
Tick Tock - you sound just like me! Every time I get out the shower I spend about 5 mins analysing my boobs in the mirror!!! 
OH away at the moment so had the girls round last night - this partic group don't have kids so it's quite nice not to have your face rubbed in it - was really good evening actually watching Legally Blonde and forgetting about sore nips!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck ladies!

I tested on an OPK today as I have lots of EWCM & it was almost positive.. on CD5..go figure?? :wacko:

I usually get a dark OPK the day before I get a positive, so we'll see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## ticktock

thats good Chrysalis, most of my mates don't have kids yet so thats one less thing to deal with!

Hmmm so did you have a proper bleed yet dan-o? you don't normally ov that early do you?

I've still not properly come on just v light browny cm still so af still on way, not gonna bother testing, am planning next cycles plan of attack already!


----------



## dan-o

I normall ov at approx CD13 ticktock, so this is very odd for me.

I tested today & it is indeed positive!

Better get busy with the OH tonight! :shock:


----------



## ticktock

wow that is early! did you take anything diff recently?

More brown cm today, getting pinker so will prob officially come on tonight, tats the usual time lol

At least cos of the maca get hardly any cramps which is especially good!

Hopefully my new thermometer will come this week so can start temping, wanna get a good idea of my LP cos might consider a b vitamin complex if it needs a bit of a help!


----------



## dan-o

Still a chance for your BFP yet ticktock! Lets hope AF stays away for you! :)

Anyone tested recently? :test:


----------



## Chrysalis

Arghh - not due on til Fri but had spotting this morning and period pain - thought AF was here but nothing since then. It's so annoying - either show up or don't!!! Now I am running to the toliet every 5 mins to check if I have come on ;0) Am hoping it's maybe implantation spotting because this has never happened before (usually it's straight down to business!)- but every month something different happens eh? Getting annoyed with this ttc lark...grrr prob. wake up tomorrow with AF!
Hope you girls are ok. Did you see a girl who was on this thread a few weeks ago got a bfp - it was her first month ttc - she's very lucky - good girl x


----------



## mouse_chicky

It was Louppey, wasn't it? I just checked the announcements. I'm so happy for her!:happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Oh wow, that's amazing.. first time lucky, that's what we like to hear!!! :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

My OPK's are negative again today, so I think I could be on for an extra early ovulation this month.. truly bizarre, but we've BD to cover just in case! ;)


----------



## ticktock

good luck dan-o!!!!!

I'm having a weird period, thought I came on last night then back to brown then finally red with a nice dose of cramps with it ouch! Started a new job yesterday so just kinda suffered in silence as didn't wanna mention periods to people I've only just met lol

And I got my pre-seed thermometer and some cheapy opks to track my surge after my cbfm detects my peak. Am going to the docs in couple of months if not preggers cos wanna get my periods checked out now rather than later, so wanna go prepared with charts etc

I will not be fobbed off!!!!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Good luck, dan-o! It looks you're going into your next 2WW before anyone else. :)
Good luck with the temping, tick-tock. I'm thinking about doing it too next cycle, but it's going to be a challenge when I visit my parents, since they don't know we're trying.

Symptoms of soreness have kind of disappeared, so so much for that. I guess we'll see what happens next week. Stay away :witch:.:haha:


----------



## dan-o

Sorry you are out ticktock! Sounds like you are well armed for this cycle though! :)

Fingers crossed for you mouse, hoping your :af: has gone awol for 9 months!

I think I am in the 2ww now, but don't know for sure. Such a strange couple of cycles for me!


----------



## Chrysalis

hey girls looks like I'm out this month - the witch got me a day early. Feelin really low about it this month. I'll prob. be fine once the pmt hormones pass but it does get you down and I had to have a little cry to myself :0(
Well, on to the next try and at least the 2ww is over - it's horrible.
I'm going to look at buying some pre-seed or Conceive+. Can't hurt I suppose. Then I'm going to pour myself a large glass of red wine!!!
Hope you guys are ok x


----------



## dan-o

Ohh so sorry she got you too chrysalis :hugs: xx


----------



## ticktock

ah sorry Chrysalis, I know exactly how you feel and I have little :cry: to myself too then prepare for next cycle. Who knew it'd be sooooo hard?! I just got my pre-seed today so will let you know how it er goes!

Does anyone temp here? Don't really know what I'm doing lol

Fingers crossed the old witch stays away Mouse!!!

And good luck dan-o, at least you didn't have to wait for long to start new cycle hehe I got my toes crossed for you!

Just on a tmi note, I noticed this period has been less heavy and little to none clots (gross I know) think the red raspberry leaf tea has helped with that so if anyone has that problem the tea is worth a try.

Still got stonking sore throat so off to bed in a bit, night all x


----------



## Beckkka

Hello All,

I'm new here. Today my day 1, AF just arrived. I was very disappointed. I will try harder this month. This is my second month using cbfm. Many reviews said they got bfn the 2nd month. I hope that's true. Forgot to mention that I had a miscarriage in Feb. I just need some support. By the way, what is pre seed? Does it work?


----------



## ticktock

Hi Beckkka, sorry to hear of your mc, join our little group if ya like :flower:

Pre-seed is a sperm friendly lube which has helped a lot of people. A bit expensive but am giving it a try!

A few of us use cbfm incl me, I'm onto 3rd mont *sigh* wish would hurry up and get pregnant!

Are you using/taking anything else? x


----------



## Beckkka

Hello ticktock,

Im mentally recovered on my mc. I guess since it wasn't a planned one, so things were easier. I'm not taking anything, but I'm thinking about buying the pre seed too. Hopefully, we all can all success in this cycle. Sigh, I still need to wait a while. Since today is only my day 1. What so funny about is......each month, I would think Im pregnant and it always turned out to be a disappointment. I guess out body really know how to trick us when we are trying to conceive.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Sorry your AF caught you, Chrysalis. Good luck with your new methods!
Hi, Beckka! Welcome to our group. 
I don't think I'm going to be able to use the cbfm this next cycle because my sister can't find it. Boo. And I really don't want to buy one. Oh well. I may try to temp just for kicks.
Hey girls, I need some advice. Today is day 33, and I'm thinking about testing Saturday which will be 35. I think my AF's due next Monday or Tuesday, if I go by my last cycle, which is only a few days from then. Is that still too early to test? I'm going to buy a 3 pack so I can test later if I need to. What do you think?:shrug:


----------



## Chrysalis

mouse_chicky said:


> Sorry your AF caught you, Chrysalis. Good luck with your new methods!
> Hi, Beckka! Welcome to our group.
> I don't think I'm going to be able to use the cbfm this next cycle because my sister can't find it. Boo. And I really don't want to buy one. Oh well. I may try to temp just for kicks.
> Hey girls, I need some advice. Today is day 33, and I'm thinking about testing Saturday which will be 35. I think my AF's due next Monday or Tuesday, if I go by my last cycle, which is only a few days from then. Is that still too early to test? I'm going to buy a 3 pack so I can test later if I need to. What do you think?:shrug:

Of course it's entirely up to you but personally I wait until the AF gets me. But that's just me. I just get cross with myself otherwise. It was so disappointing when I tested early and got bfn a few times. However, it's easier for me as my cycles are short (25 days this month) and lots and lots of girls on this forum do get bfp when they test early. However I'll prob. change my mind next month knowing me! :dohh: It's hard to be patient I know! I suppose just go with your gut - you can always test again!


----------



## Chrysalis

Beckkka said:


> Hello ticktock,
> 
> Im mentally recovered on my mc. I guess since it wasn't a planned one, so things were easier. I'm not taking anything, but I'm thinking about buying the pre seed too. Hopefully, we all can all success in this cycle. Sigh, I still need to wait a while. Since today is only my day 1. What so funny about is......each month, I would think Im pregnant and it always turned out to be a disappointment. I guess out body really know how to trick us when we are trying to conceive.

Hi Beckkka - welcome on board. I'm so sorry about your mc. It must have been really hard. I think we all have the same thing - thinking that we might be pg every month and then are dissapointed. I bought some Conceive Plus from Boots today. It's supposed to be like pre-seed and even has some better reviews. Worth a try I suppose. So, we are both on day 1 - how long is your cycle?


----------



## Beckkka

Hello Chrysalis,

I just recently started counting my cycle. Before I has my mc, I never paid attention to my cycle. My AF came back 6 weeks after my mc, then I had a 28 days cycle. The past one was 35. Quite irregular. I will definitely check out the conceive plus from boots. Thanks !!


----------



## Beckkka

Hi mouse chicky,

Yes, the cbfm is expensive. If you can get it from your sister. That will be nice. I'll plan to give it to my sister when I was able to conceive. Hopefully, this month will be the last time I use it.

Good luck everyone. Baby dust to you all.


----------



## ticktock

hi everyone, are we all at the boring stage waiting to ov lol

Mouse-chicky got her bfp yey!!!!!!!

Not using my cbfm this month as forgot to set it and don't wanna mess it up so am just gonna use cheapy opks and see how go with those. Am trying not to stress as much as possible!!!!


----------



## dan-o

OMGGGG!! Congrats mouse chicky!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Chrysalis

Yeah - go Mouse chicky - sooooo pleased! I knew one of us had to get their bfp sooner or later!!!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls, sorry been while was on hold then been busy-did I miss 2 bfp's??!! Wow! Congrats guys!! How is everyone else doing? Been so busy haven't thought too much about stuff this month, peaked on the cbfm this am whichbis a relief after last month so here we go again...! Af decided to show up first days of hols but tbh I was fine with that and just enjoyed my hols with a few vodkas!! X


----------



## happilytrying

*Hello,

I am new to BnB and this is my 3rd cycle of trying to conceive. I recently married back in December of 09. I am 24 and DH is 32. I dont temp or anything like that because my cycles are not regular. I just started taking Vitex this week to see if that will help with the situation and get me my  before my hubby's b-day in November! I am interested in joining your group.*


----------



## ticktock

Glad you had a good hols Kittycat! And glad you got your peaks! I'm officially a football widow lol so will have to drag hubby away from the tv!

Yeh you missed Mouse-chickys bfp!

Hiya happilytrying hope the vitex helps you? is that to bring on ovulation? I'm taking vit b complex this cycle to see if helps my spotting aswell as takng my trusty maca! you're more than welcome to join us, we have a vacancy too cos one of us just got pregnant :happydance:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi tick tock, great news about chickymouse-hopefully the first of many very soon!! I noticed we are quite similar in age, how long been ttc, using cbfm and I have ibs too-I swear so many 'pregnancy symptoms' have been down to that!! 2nd peak this am, was looking on some sites and a lot of peeps reckon they ov on pk day 2 which is interesting. Whereabouts in your cycle are you now? Oh and I am a total football widow at the mo! 2 people I know have announced pregnancies this week can't help but go a little green. I really hope this is a good month for us all! I have had some anxiety issues-stress with work, went to dr last week really hope that doesn't hinder things..


----------



## KittyCat82

Sorry and hi happilytrying-welcome!


----------



## KittyCat82

And I meant mouse-chicky doh, been a long day...!


----------



## ticktock

ah sorry to hear about being stressed kittycat, I've actually had the same thing recently and ttc isn't helping! Hopefully it won't be unhelpful for you, I'm sure it won't.

I reckon I ov on 2nd peak too maybe even on 3rd day after! But as wasn't temping am not totally sure. I didn't set my cbfm properly this month so am just using cheapy opks to see what result they give me!

I hate my ibs, messes up my symptom spotting every month! And if I'm stressed or worried it gets really bad :nope: not been good this week as started new job so its gone into overdrive!

Am on day 10 I think so just waiting to ov, was day 14/15 last month so hopefully will be that this month too. 

What do ya do for work?

Actually, what does everyone do?!

UGH I hate pregnancy announcements bleurgh and I got a baby shower this weekend double bleurgh


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ticktock, I'm a solicitor-family law (for my sins) my ibs really plays up when things are manic at work-what do you do? I try not to let the whole ttc thing stess me out and I know in the scheme of things we haven't been ttc that long-but it feels so long some days!! It's only really the 2ww I get a bit anxious then when af shows up, I can't help worry something is wrong somewhere! I really think a holiday has helped this month tho as feel more relaxed. It's strange how people are always going on about how easily you can get pg, no one really talks about how hard it can be!! Fingers crossed that the old cbfm will do it's magic soon. Oh and i can't wait for this bloody world cup to be over!


----------



## KittyCat82

Argh! Things did not go to plan yesterday, hubby was feeling unwell so no bding last night which was our 2nd pk day. That means this cycle I had 6 highs and 2 peaks and we bd 3 of the 6 highs (inc night before 1st peak) 1st peak and will try tonight (back to high today) if the England match doesn't go on too late!! I'm really annoyed I really wanted to try everything this month. I know nobody knows, but do you think we may still be in with a chance this month? And I said I wouldn't get stressed!!


----------



## ticktock

from the sounds of it you should be fine. Even if you ov'd yesterday on 2nd peak you'd still be covered from previous day as spermies live for a few days. So don't stress lol easier said than done
I'm in same position with football tonight, did opk this morning was completely negative so am not too worried if can't bd tonight. But I'll get him tomorrow!


----------



## KittyCat82

Well it gets worse as hubby has decided to go to pub to watch footy so will be gone by time I get home and will prob be in no fit state when he gets back esp if they win!! Oh well thanks for reassurance may try get him in am if he is not hung over although I think it may be little late by then! Good luck this wkend! Be into the dreaded 2ww then! Must stay positive!!!


----------



## ticktock

yep gotta stay positive! didn't get hubby last night, after all the beers he drunk he couldn't even raise a smile :haha:

Don't the horrible 2wws come round quick, it sucks, will only be worth it when get a bfp at the end of it!


----------



## dan-o

AF here again for me.. 17 day cycle! :shock:


----------



## Chrysalis

Hi girls
Gotta be quick today as rushing off! Just wanted to say that if you haven't tried Conceive Plus then go for it! I have no idea if it works or not re. getting you up the duff but it has done wonders for the bding ;0) he he
Just think girls - the way England are playing we'll have our OH's back soon!
Sorry you had no luck this month Dan-o but at least you can start again quickly. I'm still waiting for the smiley face on my opk but getting lots in anyway! Going on holiday tomorrow so will try and forget about 2ww too.
Hope you are all well
Laters x


----------



## ticktock

oooh I got some pre seed so hope that helps!

Ah dan-o, were you expecting af that soon? you did ov early didn't you? Heard anything regarding FS apt yet?

have a great holiday chrysalis!!


----------



## dan-o

ticktock said:


> Ah dan-o, were you expecting af that soon? you did ov early didn't you? Heard anything regarding FS apt yet?

No, I was expecting it on weds, based on my OPK's. Must have been a shorter than usual LP.

My GP won't refer me, she says 2 years trying ins't long enough as I did get pregnant once on my Dec 08 cycle, with the molar pregnancy, so there's no reason why I wont again.

I am going for some bloods this week though, so maybe the results will flag something up I can get a referral based on.

If the bloods come back as OK, then I obviously I will just carry on TTC as normal until my OH's SA appt comes through. 

I know I'm only 33, but I do feel like my fertile years are slipping by! :dohh:


----------



## ticktock

ah Dan-o your gp sounds like a right old witch! its alright for them to say 2 years is nothing isn't it as they're not the one who's been waiting for 2 yrs!

At least you're getting blood tests and a SA apt so if it shows anything you can sort and if it doesn't then at least you'll know nothing is wrong,

33 is a good age but I know what you mean, we've had the fear of god put into us by all the info saying we 're done for by 35 lol when thats really not the case at all

My mum in law took over 2 yrs to have my husband and needed help to concieve him, then surprisingly had his little sister when she was 40! And she was told would never have children naturally! 

I've still not a hint of a pos opk but I think I do have a v strong LH surge all of a sudden so expect it will just pop up one day. Soon hopefully lol


----------



## mouse_chicky

I justed wanted to pop in and say good luck girls! I'm rooting for you.:thumbup::dust:


----------



## ticktock

thanks Mouse, hope you're feeling nice and pregnant!

I went to a baby shower today - NEVER again!!!! Everyone either had a baby or was pregnant. I felt like a barren aunt lol


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls how are we all doing? Anyone else in the 2ww yet? I don't know what dpo I am, according to cbfm it's 5 I think. I have been a bit thrown this month as I always get sore boobs right after ovulation, but still now they are not sore! If I push on my left one, it is a bit (nice image) but normally by now they are really quite sore, then they tend to ease and get v sore couple days before af. I have had a google (so hard not to) and it's mixed, some saying it was their first symptom as it was unusual for them and some saying about annovulation (spelling?!) I guess my question would be, could cbfm show peak if I don't actually ovulate? Other than that feel fine, tired-I'm always tired!! How about everyone else? Ticktock, well done you-think I would duck out of baby showers at mo!!


----------



## KittyCat82

Oh and dan o, 2 years isn't long enough?? My gp said 12 months and we would look into it. Could you not get 2nd opinion?


----------



## Chrysalis

ticktock said:


> thanks Mouse, hope you're feeling nice and pregnant!
> 
> I went to a baby shower today - NEVER again!!!! Everyone either had a baby or was pregnant. I felt like a barren aunt lol

Hi - back from hols and feeling spritely! I was meant to be going to a baby shower today (what is it with baby showers all of a sudden - I'm sure they never used to have them in this country!) Anyway, I managed to get out of it. I don't feel bad as it is kind of a friend of my OH's wife (?). ANyway, phew! We will get there soon!!!! And then we can shower as many babies as we like!:haha:


----------



## Chrysalis

KittyCat82 said:


> Hi girls how are we all doing? Anyone else in the 2ww yet? I don't know what dpo I am, according to cbfm it's 5 I think. I have been a bit thrown this month as I always get sore boobs right after ovulation, but still now they are not sore! If I push on my left one, it is a bit (nice image) but normally by now they are really quite sore, then they tend to ease and get v sore couple days before af. I have had a google (so hard not to) and it's mixed, some saying it was their first symptom as it was unusual for them and some saying about annovulation (spelling?!) I guess my question would be, could cbfm show peak if I don't actually ovulate? Other than that feel fine, tired-I'm always tired!! How about everyone else? Ticktock, well done you-think I would duck out of baby showers at mo!!

Hey
I'm now in 2ww but like you not really sure what dpo - anout 5 or 6. And like you, absolutely no symptoms yet but then again I get sore bbs etc. every month and no bfp so I've decided that there's no point in analysing it! (yeah right I know I will!) :dohh:
Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine!!! I've decided I want to live by the sea! Great for little (and big) kids!


----------



## dan-o

I got my blood tests back yesterday, everything seems fine with me in that respect. 
Sperm count for OH next, he doesn't mind though, bless him. :haha: 
We know he has a MF, as he has a varicocele, we just don't know if it's affecting his sperm enough to stop us becoming preggers or not. 

We could just be unlucky & it's taking a while... :) (hopefully!)


I've kind of lost track where everyone is in their cycles, is anyone due to test soon? :)

I've finished AF & I'm waiting for my +opk to get BD-ing again! :D xx


----------



## ticktock

glad your blood tests are a-ok and hope oh are ok too. hopefully you'll ov abit later this cycle dan-o!

Hope you had a good holiday chrysalis, maybe you'll get a holiday bfp!!!

I've been using cheapy opks this month as forgot to set cbfm and was just giving up hope that I was using them right as still hadn't got a positive and just used one now thats quite dark so is either tail end of surge or beginning of surge. Either way I'm pleased as due to being ill and then hubby was away have had hardly any chance of bding so had resigned this cycle to being a bust. So will grab hubby when he gets in and may have a small chance at least!
Have ov'd pretty late for me thou!
Am def setting cbfm properly next month, I miss it lol


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls-just a quick one, as I am at work but af got me again yesterday :( I had been feeling quite ill for a week or so and been having sort of dull ache and occasional stabbing pain low in stomach plus felt exhausted so was kind of thinking...oh well. I was gutted yesterday to be honest, spent all night in bed (period pains were quite bad) Its now been 6 months not using anything but I guess only 4 really ttc. I dont know why, but it has really got to me this month. I am half thinking of not using the cbfm and going back to just not being careful and trying not to think about it too much. I know however I will most probably be rushing to get my little sticks any day now!! Sorry for sounding so down. Hubby went to docs last week as he had a cyst last year so he went to see if that may be causing any problems. Dr said no but said he could send him for sperm analysis which he is doing today-was v surprised, he says the Dr didnt even ask how long we had been trying. Hubby says its because he only ever goes to the Dr once every few years so he is extra nice to him!! How is everyone else getting on? I do hope someone has a BFP this month!!!! X x


----------



## dan-o

Sorry AF got you hun :hugs:

Good luck with the SA, mine is going for his a week on monday :) xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Hi i'm 21 dpo today and on cd 38. We're trying for our first. Hoping that either af or bfp come soon so i can either - celebrate or get trying again. I was just told i have to wait another week by my obgyn nurse and test again OR do a blood test. 

I am looking for buddies.


----------



## dan-o

Hi daretodream, 21dpo should show a very clear positive if you are pregnant! :test:


----------



## DaretoDream

Well i tested on 20dpo- tuesday, and got nothing. :( I'm assuming it's def neg but- i haven't gotten af yet. Well when she shows up- she's getting a punch to the face for being so late and making me crazy.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi daretodream-welcome! Good luck to you-you must have pretty long cycles then? How is everyone else doing? Dan-o do you know how long you have to wait for SA results? Hubby went last Thurs and still nothing-the doc said he should hear by yesterday but he doesnt want to ring up and 'bother them'! I will make him ring to see if we havent heard by tomorrow!! I have just been looking into acupuncture-a place near me does it and has rave reviews from a lot of medical people-have a consultation booked at end of July-anyone else looked into this?? X


----------



## dan-o

Not sure kittycat, they must have the results as soon as they test it, but maybe it takes a while to type them up? Fingers crossed for you! Ours is monday :)

Daretodream, are you sure you ov'd when you thought you did? xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks dan-o, good luck to you for monday-I'll let you know when we find out-its driving me mad thinking they are sitting on someones desk! I know even if they come back fine it doesnt mean that I will def be preggers soon and there could be other issues, but my Dr seemed pretty happy with my side of things so I think this has been worrying me...I really think I will be much more relaxed if they come back ok-fingers crossed!!! Or at least we will know what the problem is x


----------



## DaretoDream

KittyCat82 said:


> Hi daretodream-welcome! Good luck to you-you must have pretty long cycles then?


Actually no i usually am 32 days. Occasionally i've had 34. But never 40 something. Still nothing. I have on my calendar in the other room how far i am.


But- i have no af. It's a week and 2 days late. i had normal af symptoms last week- lower back pain, slightly sore bbs, cramps. I usually get one or two pimples. I had one. He disappeared a day later... cramps went on but lighter than normal. Then, like 2 days ago- everything stopped. No cramps. Back pain gone- still slightly sore nips then nothing else- except frequent urination. 

Today- i woke up with 4 pimples!!! Never had that before. Lower back pain back, not really sore bbs- and still, no af. Wonder if she's coming tomorrow? If not- i might do a cheapy dollar store test tomorrow.

Might as well while i'm WAITING my life away here. :)


----------



## KittyCat82

Daretodream, I don't want to get your hopes up but that seems to sound v promising-could it have been implantation cramps you had? I know a lot of ladies say lack of symptoms can be a big sign ie no sore boobs. If I were you I would test again and try and get an app with your dr if af doesn't show up over weekend. For some ladies a home preg test doesn't show up bfp for quite a while...it's so hard not knowing!! Fortunately my periods tend to show up right on time every month, even tho I rather they didn't at least! Dan-o, got home last night for hubby to tell me he had his results and 'passed' as he said! Sperm count 120million and good motility and morphology. I had a quick google and 120million seems good? Such a relief to be honest x


----------



## dan-o

Wow, thats fab news kitty!!! :yipee:


----------



## ticktock

excellent news Kittycat!

I've made it to 12dpo with NO spotting :yipee:

Have taken b vit this month but didn't think would work this quick, am officially due on today and no sign of the witch yet so maybe its helping my LP abit more. I also have no sore boobs what so ever and normally they're killing me about now. Am gonna do a test tomorrow if AF doesn't show tonight but not getting my hopes up as got a feeling is just gonna be a weird cycle as ov'd so late.

Hows everyone doing? If you're in England its TOO hot isn't it?!


----------



## DaretoDream

Kitty- I do hope it's positive. I've got cramps again today- but again, no sign of AF. Took a dollar store cheapy today- and got a neg. I really want to test again though. If the af doesn't show up this weekend- i will def take a test again on monday or tuesday- because this cycle is just ridiculous. I hope that i'm one of those girls that it just isn't showing up yet.

I don't want to get my hopes too high either- but i really want it to be real. Glad your dh counts are good!!! 

And if nothing by wed- i have to call the ob again and schedule the blood test.


----------



## dan-o

Ticktock, I am having the same problem, boobs not even slightly tender, but I'm almost certain I did ovulate.
I've never had this before, it's really odd. 

I did my CD21 test yesterday, so I'm really interested to see what the results will show!

xx


----------



## dan-o

Daretodream, have you recently come off BCP or anything? 

I had a mega long cycle when I came off the implant, have a look at my August 2008 cycle on my FF page!

Have you got a chart we can take a peek at? xx

:hug:


----------



## DaretoDream

dan-o said:


> Daretodream, have you recently come off BCP or anything?
> 
> I had a mega long cycle when I came off the implant, have a look at my August 2008 cycle on my FF page!
> 
> Have you got a chart we can take a peek at? xx
> 
> :hug:

Lol i JUST started the charting thing- it doesn't even look like a chart yet. Because i started at the end of the cycle. When af comes if she ever gets her butt here and a real chart starts sure you can peek. :) 

I haven't been on ANYTHING for a long time. 2 years ago this month i came off birth control and had pretty normal cycles after that. always around 32. 

Still nothing today. no af- day 42. And now, i have NO idea when i freaking o'd because i figure i should've had the :witch: by now. Maybe i was super late this month. 

I had a weird scare in march- 2 weeks late. We thought we were preg. We hadn't been talking about babies. Now, only a few months later we decided we should try. Probably because i was so sad when i found out--- it was a bfn. Didn't realize i wanted one yet.


----------



## dan-o

Gosh isn't it always the same, we spend years preventing a pregnancy, then when we do want a baby, it takes ages!

Hope you get some answers (or a BFP!) soon xx


----------



## ticktock

well made it to 14dpo with no spotting, came on today and TMI straight away red flow no messing about so am v pleased. Plus boobs feel periody, kinda full and heavy but not sore so hope its a sign my hormones are abit more regulated this month :thumbup:

Still a shame didn't get bfp lol

Hope your af turns up soon daretodream, I know you'll wanna be getting on to that next cycle! But would rather you get your BFP!!

When do ya get your test results Dan-o?


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks ticktock- i feel the same. Either one would be great right now because i'd know where i stand. 

Also buying more tests tee hee i'm turning into a poas addict. I'm getting the super sensitive ones that the bnb users suggested.


----------



## ticktock

haha I've got loads of cheapy tests from amazon I think, amazingly I have quite a few left lol but am quite good only use 2-3 per cycle

What ones you getting?


----------



## DaretoDream

ones from early pregnancy site that the girls here suggested. They have 20 iu/ml compared to what normal ones are from the store like 50 iu/ml 

I had no idea what any of that meant. the bnb girls sent me here: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/compare.html


----------



## dan-o

ticktock said:


> When do ya get your test results Dan-o?

I should get my CD21 progesterone results tomorrow or tues, now sure about OH's SA results, maybe the end of the week? I'll ask when drop off the sample :)

I can't wait, in a way, we may finally get some answers! :)


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls,

Ticktock, I just noticed your post about spotting and sore boobs. I mentioned to my Dr a while ago that not every month, but some times I get a bit of spotting a few days after period stopped-she said I shouldnt be too concerned about it as I had just has smear and everything was fine. This month I have noticed it again so I have made an app next week-is this something you have had then? Do you know what causes it? I know it can be a few things but I noticed you said about getting sore boobs each month-mine usually get sore from 1dpo through to af, which can be a real pain as thats 2 weeks-is this something I should be worried about? I just used to take it as a sign of ovulating which is a good thing...I will mention it to Dr next week too but just thought I'd ask as your post mentioned it...

Daretodream..how are you getting on? Keep us posted with the testing..

Dan-o, as you know ours took about a week to come back..good luck with it fingers crossed for you!

X


----------



## dan-o

Kitty, I would take sore boobs as a sign of ovulation! :)

I usually get sore boobs from anywhere between 1 and 7dpo, until AF comes. 
I haven't this month, so I don't think I've ov'd properly. I had my progesterone test on friday, so should find out for sure tomorrow if sore boobs mean anything or not! x


----------



## ticktock

hiya Kittycat, yeh I started getting sore boobs around 7dpo until af arrived but now cos of maca and vit b haven't had any sore boobs, they still feel bit fuller but not that horrible achey painfulness.

I used to spot up to 3 days before af came properly, only browny stuff but with cramps and everything so almost like a small period before my actual period and this month I just came on all on one day normally yey!

I usually kinda taper off into a couple of browny days after the red flow has stopped but am only on day 3 so will have to see how it goes this cycle.

I'd mention to doc and see what he says, its prob just nothing but vit b is meant to help with progesterone levels and seeing as that along with the maca which is to regulate hormones helped, maybe that was my problem?

I actually had loads of problems on the pill which a couple of docs said was because of my own fluctuating hormone levels made it difficult to get in sync with pills and they often 'overrode' the pill so I'm thinking my hormones are just a little bit wonky, not enough obviously to stop my periods or make them irregular but maybe just enough to throw them off abit.

How were you on the pill?


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls thanks for the response-I'm really liking this thread, really friendly! Does sore boobs give good indication you have def ovulated then? I should prob know the amount of googling I have done in past on all these things! Trying not to over obsess about things at mo...I guess now I know hubby is ok i'm wondering why things aren't happening. I do feel a lot more positive tho! I thought cos the cbfm showed I peak that meant i was def ov'ing but I read on a thread that's not always the case...it's soooo confusing!!prob why it's better not to think about it too much..easier said than done!!


----------



## KittyCat82

Oh and I bought some maca but postie came when out so will have to wait till weekend to pick it up, hope that helps with the soreness!


----------



## ticktock

I still got sore nips round the time I ov'd just not the horrible sore periody boobs and my periods have def been much better since starting on the maca, not quite as heavy and less cramps too.

Hope it helps me get pregnant next lol

yeh this is a nice thread, we're all lovely :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

kitty- i'm going to test again tomorrow. I'm going to use my clear blue early one... because my super sensitive ones won't be here by then but i can't take it anymore. If i still have neg- i have to call the ob on wednesday- and talk about bloodwork. 


still no af. i did have cramping today and thought i was going to get my af but again, nothing. No spotting- no signs of anything. And i'm just lost.


----------



## KittyCat82

Daretodream, if I were you I'd be feeling pretty frustrated too Hun. See how you get on and I'd get to the dr asap hopefully you will be getting your bfp but if not, they may be able to explain what's going on good luck!! Ticktock, sorry i was on pill for about 8 years but been off for about 2 now. How many days do you get high on your cbfm? Last month I got about 5 and looks like it could be same this month which is month 4, I thought it was supposed to go down the more it got to know your cycle?!


----------



## DaretoDream

what's cbfm? 

I decided to wait an extra day and test tomorrow- so i can call the lady if it's neg and say schedule me for bloodwork. They didn't want to see me until i was 2 weeks late.

I do feel very silly because it's only our first month trying---- but, it's seriously whacked out too. I've had more cramping already this morning. Maybe af is on her way. But it's not exactly the same. I can't describe it. 

It just feels different.


----------



## dan-o

I got my CD21 test back today, I did ovulate and my levels were quite good, so for me, boobs not being sore don't mean anything!!!! :rofl:

I so expected the results to show I failed to ov this month!


----------



## dan-o

DaretoDream said:


> what's cbfm?
> 
> I decided to wait an extra day and test tomorrow- so i can call the lady if it's neg and say schedule me for bloodwork. They didn't want to see me until i was 2 weeks late.
> 
> I do feel very silly because it's only our first month trying---- but, it's seriously whacked out too. I've had more cramping already this morning. Maybe af is on her way. But it's not exactly the same. I can't describe it.
> 
> It just feels different.

Daretodream, thats how I felt when I got my BFP! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## DaretoDream

dan-o said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> what's cbfm?
> 
> I decided to wait an extra day and test tomorrow- so i can call the lady if it's neg and say schedule me for bloodwork. They didn't want to see me until i was 2 weeks late.
> 
> I do feel very silly because it's only our first month trying---- but, it's seriously whacked out too. I've had more cramping already this morning. Maybe af is on her way. But it's not exactly the same. I can't describe it.
> 
> It just feels different.
> 
> Daretodream, thats how I felt when I got my BFP! Fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...

Really? So many girls talk about being so tired all the time too- the fatigue. I don't feel as tired as i had been either. I've been working a LOT and i don't feel as tired as i probably should.


----------



## dan-o

I think I may have just got a faint line on a test! :shock:

I'm going to go and get some different brands today, watch this space!!


----------



## dan-o

Got a faint BFP on a FRER too! Hope this is it at last!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

dan-o said:


> Got a faint BFP on a FRER too! Hope this is it at last!!!

oh oh oh!! i hope so! how long have you been ttc? :dust:


----------



## dan-o

DaretoDream said:


> oh oh oh!! i hope so! how long have you been ttc? :dust:

Thanks dare! We've been trying for 2 years now :) xx


----------



## ticktock

I sooooo hope this is it for you Dan-o!!!!!!

ooooh am v excited, fingers and everything else crossed for you! You're so deserving of a sticky bean x

Is AF late? or were you gonna test anyway?


----------



## KittyCat82

Ooooh dan-o!!! How exciting!!! Fingers crossed for you hun-let us know asap! I want to know what you did differently this month!!-you deserve it after 2 years-hope this turns into a lucky thread!!

Daretodream-how you getting on? a cbfm is a clear blue fertility monitor-it detects when you are ovulating giving you low, high then peak days so you can pin point when to bd. We are on cycle 4 using it now-it was first high yesterday but we couldnt bd cos Ihad poorly stomach but will get on it tonight so to speak!! I just wonder why I have so many high days still (5 last month) and looks same this month compared to when I normally ov-how many do you get ticktock??


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies! 

It's mega early days yet, but as long as it sticks, I will be going for an early scan to confirm all is normal this time. Fingers tightly crossed until then.

Ticktock, I'm a day late for AF, she normally arrives by 12dpo, so I thought why not test?! :yipee:

Kitty - nothing different to normal really, we just had fun BD as usual. The only thing I have changed recently is I've started using softcups to keep the swimmers in, if we BD during the day. :)


----------



## KittyCat82

dan-o I will keep everything crossed for you-am so excited its so nice to hear some good news-strange that we dont even really know each other but it doesnt feel like that if you know what I mean?! I guess you know how hubby's SA results are going to come back now! lol! keep us posted x :)


----------



## ticktock

hi Kittycat, yeh apart from one month where I went straight from low to peak I usually have 4-5 days of high didn't use it last month so will see what happens this month.

Have just finished af so roll on ovulation, hopefully earlier than last month which was day 20!


----------



## DaretoDream

Kitty- i'm doing alright. I tested this am and got a :bfn: i'm giving in and assuming- that i'm just not pregs. But theres plenty of time to try. :) i just want the new cycle to start. So waiting on af. I'm assuming it's just a whacked out cycle. Was going to call the ob nurse today but time got away from me. I'm going on vacation on friday though and will be gone for a whole week- so i wanted to talk to the nurse before then. I will try calling them tomorrow on lunch break at work to see if i can discuss scheduling some bw before i leave maybe.

Cramps are foreboding that i'm getting af. so i really do think she's coming. used my clear blue this morning- not even a hint of a line. I think we WILL try cbfm if we go into our 4th cycle. I want to try natural without spending too much for a while first. but i'll probably get fed up very quickly.

I am just tired and want something to come. AF get here already so we can start over!


----------



## dan-o

I don't think mines sticking ladies, tests no darker and digi says not pregnant, so HGC must be super low :(


----------



## ticktock

ah don't give up, from looking on here digis can be bit temperamental so maybe try later this evening and see how it goes?

are the lines just the same?


----------



## dan-o

Thanks hun, yes I think they are about the same. 
I'm assuming the worst because last time I got a BFP it progressed quickly to a nice dark line x


----------



## dan-o

A lot changes in a day! I got a decent line this morning and a BFP on a digi this afternoon! 

Wow, can't belive I'm pregnant again, after all this time!!

So, who's gonna be next to graduate from this lucky thread? :) xx


----------



## ticktock

yey the digi finally did as its told lol

Hope somebody is nxt to get a bfp (me me me me :haha: )


----------



## KittyCat82

Wow congrats dan-o!! Did you get hubby's sa results? I'm so pleased for you must be an amazing feeling-have you any other symptoms?? Yes I think this is going to be a lucky thread I hope someone else gets their bfp soon-I'll fight you for it ticktock lol!! Daretodream, how you getting on hun? I'm on 4th day of high now gonna try eod on high and each peak this month-if/when it comes!! And day after as haven't really bothered with that before..just want to see that little eggy..hope it's not a month of just silly amount highs! X


----------



## dan-o

Thanks kitty :)

Yeah, we did get the SA results.. As follows:

Count- 36.75m (14.33 motile)
Motility - 39%
Morphology- 10%
Volume 3.5ml


----------



## ticktock

haha we can both get a bfp kittycat!

Is that a good or bad result dan-o? obviously did the trick tho!


----------



## KittyCat82

Yes, me too ticktock! I think those sa are normal-the count anyway-think dr said that normal count is 20-120 million-hubby was 120 as he keeps saying "you can't get much better" I'm not sure about motility, morphology-dr did give hubby the full details but he didn't write it down (men!) but I know the dr said they were good and overall v good. I'm so relieved but at same time, wonder why it hasn't happened yet..? I'm going to dr next week about spotting thing although last time my other dr said she didn't think it was anything to worry about. Anyway dan-o like ticktock said it got the job done for you woo hoo! X


----------



## DaretoDream

I started spotting this morning, AF will be full flow tomorrow. I'm out! But, maybe dan-o i can join you next time being i'm finally on a new cycle and we can try again!


----------



## dan-o

Sorry to hear you are out, dare :hugs: 

:hug:


----------



## KittyCat82

Sorry to hear that dare, onwards and upwards for next month! I'm not feeling great, on 7th day of high on cbfm-was hoping to see the eggy this morning-I'm hoping i see it tomorrow or looks like it's another month of just highs-that would be 2 out of 4-why would that be?? Might post in cbfm thread to see if anyone knows?! Dan-o are you having any symptoms yet? X


----------



## dan-o

I'm spotting too :cry:


----------



## KittyCat82

Oh no Dan-o. I'm at work so have to be quick but didnt want to read and run-have you contacted dr-it could just be some spotting-not nec the worst-fingers xd for you hun x x x


----------



## dan-o

Yes I've managed to get a cancellation slot this afternoon, not sure what they can do tho. 
I'm scared it's an ectopic xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Dont panic-see what the dr says first-keep us posted and I'll keep everything crossed x


----------



## dan-o

I've been referred to EPU tomorrow morning, they want to rule out ectopic or relapse of the molar tissue from last year. 

Ugh :(


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Hun-sorry not too clues up-what does that mean? Ie molar tissue? Do they def think this pg won't go through? I have just been told by someone on cbfm thread that perhaps I'm not ovulating as not picking up lh surge which has depressed me!! I can't wait to see that dr on wed. Let me know how you get on in am Hun and try to relax tonight x


----------



## dan-o

That's ok hun, it's quite a rare thing, so you probably haven't heard about it.

I had a molar pregnancy last year (two sperm got into one egg by accident) which was removed via a D&C at 12 weeks (after the baby died) but a tiny group of placental cells got left behind, started growing into a tumour and producing the pregnancy hormone again. If left untreated they spread and eventually can kill you. It's a type of cancer. Basically I had to have chemo to kill it off, but not the really heavy type. 
I've been clear for a year now, & although it's incredibly unlikley, I could relapse at any time in my life. 

It would initially show up as a positive pregnancy test.

I don't think it is though, I personally think I'm just having an early miscarriage. xx

Re the cbfm- are you cycles very long? I didn't get on very well with CBFM either, I stick with the cheap ov tests, they work fine for me :) xx


----------



## dan-o

PS. My gp thinks it might just be a bit of implantataion bleeding and the pg could go on, just depends on what they say tomorrow x


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi dan-o sorry to hear about all that-you have really been through it. I REALLY hope it's implantation-that's what I was referring to before. Keep us posted hun. No, my cycles are never longer than 35 days usually 33. I don't know what's going on!! I'm keeping positive for eggy tomorrow or will chat to dr wed, see what he says!! X


----------



## KittyCat82

Ps and this may make you laugh, the 'maca' I bought turned up today and it's called 'horny goat weed'! I think it's something for men with maca in it-I asked my mum to pick it up from post office too! I was rushing when I bought it off holland&barratt site at work-typical me! Spent £20 on it too! Hubby saying he "doesn't need it" so not sure what to do with it now!! X


----------



## ticktock

hee hee horny goat weed, just put it in a different pot and tell him its something else lol

Dan-o, am so hoping its just abit of implantation spotting or breakthrough bleeding, let us know what the epu say tomorrow x

Kittycat, have you tried using cheapy opks to see if they differ from the cbfm? As you have fairly regular cycles I would be surprised of you weren't ov'ing


----------



## KittyCat82

I know, I'm so embaressed! If I could some how disguise it in chocolate..or beer, it would probably work! Why would you want horny goats anyway??!! Yes someone on the cbfm thread suggested opk's and temping. Just spend so much money on fm test sticks..but if it gets me up the duff it's worth it lol! My dr last time said she thought I was ok cos my periods are so regular so I'll check again about that on wed-I have a list! The dr is gonna love me!! If no joy this cycle, think I'll go all out with everything next month!! Someone else we know has just 'announced' Im like yay..grr...! They were trying for while too tho I think x


----------



## KittyCat82

Ps sorry, would having sore boobs mean I am ovulating? Do you have to ovulate to get that raise in progesterone? I understand that's what causes the temp raise? X


----------



## ticktock

i normally get kinda sore boobs around ovulation time if thats any help?


----------



## dan-o

I reckon you probably are ovulating kitty, especially if you get sore boobs. 
Maybe ask your doctor for some CD21 bloods to set your mind at rest?


----------



## KittyCat82

Morning! Dan-o I see you status-is this definate then? I'm so sorry hun..are the dr's going to look into things a bit more for you now? Well no peak this am grrr....I will actually be cd21 tomorrow when I see dr, but I presume they wouldnt take bloods there..I looked at my stick this am and couldnt even see a line on it-I dont normally look at them to be honest, but notice the lines sometimes-it didnt even look like the pee had soaked down very far (tmi) do you think I am not doing it right?! I follow the instructions...anyway gonna keep bding eod just in case x


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls, me again! I am a bit chat happy today but just learned something interesting about the cbfm sticks...apparently one side is non absorbant so if you dont hold it in stream properly it wont absorb enough pee to give reading-app a few girls have had this problem so changed to dipping in cup for 15 seconds which seems to sort it out! So I will be dipping from next month!! X


----------



## dan-o

I went to the EPU this morning, they scanned me and took some bloods. More bloods to be drawn on thursday.
Diagnoisis is inconclusive until they get the bloods back, as they think theres a tiny sac still in utero, but I know I'm miscarrying, it just hasn't come away yet.

They are going to monitor my HCG until it goes back to normal this time, as last time I miscarried it was a bit of a nightmare.

Hoping this time it is a normal MC, so we can get back to TTC right away! :)


----------



## KittyCat82

So sorry to hear that hun. I suppose wait and see. At least you seem positive:thumbup:with the getting on to the next cycle although you must be terribly sad, like I said, will dr do more for you now with ttc? X


----------



## dan-o

My bloods have confirmed, it definitely a loss. 
In fact I think the rest has come away now, I've passed lots of clots and stringy stuff. 
I never noticed the sac, but it was so small I probably missed it.

Yes I'm devastated to have failed, yet again.

I'm not sure what they will do now, my GP wants to see me next week. 
In the meantime I am having regular bloods to track my HCG back to negative xx


----------



## ticktock

oh dan-o, I do feel for you, you haven't failed in anything, its nothing you can control at all. You'll get there one day I'm sure and will be a great Mum!


oh didn't know that kittycat, I pee on it but always kinda sideways so both sides get wet! But will bear it in mind. so maybe its been missing your peak?


----------



## KittyCat82

Morning girls, dan-o ditto what ticktock said you have not failed in anything...I know I feel like I fail every month but it will happen for all of us I'm sure. Gotta be quick but I got my eggy this morning, whoop! Wasn't going to bother bding last night as had had the in laws round and was feeling bit down with it all-relieved that we did now! Will let you know how get on at dr's. Will def be dipping from now on! X


----------



## dan-o

Ohh well done kitty! Good luck in catching that egg this month, get busy!!!!!


----------



## ticktock

yey glad you got that peak! I'm day 12 and still low, think will be a late ov again this month. Do you think oving around day 19/20 means the egg being produced is ok?


----------



## dan-o

I would have thought so ticktock, I think it's only early ov which produces lower quality eggs :) 

Hope you get your peak soon hun! xx


----------



## ticktock

thanks dan-o :flower: how are you today?


----------



## dan-o

Feeling a lot better thanks, think I passed most of the MC all in one day, it's just like a grotty AF today. 
Still very tearful, but I guess the sadness will pass once we start trying again :) xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

dan-o i'm so very sorry! i'm on vacation so i haven't been able to check in much but i'm so sorry that you guys didn't get it this time. :( but everyone is right- it's not a failure! You can't think like that, please don't. We're all on this twisty road together- and we're all here for you!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls-hope all ok. Ticktock, I didnt realise that if you ov'd early or late it could have an effect on the egg produced? 

Well I went to Dr last night-think word of the day was 'normal'! Cycle length-normal, amount of time ttc-nomal, when I ov-normal, sore boobs after ov-normal...however I suppose this is all interpreted as a good thing i.e. things are supposedly doing what they should. He said 7 months is not actually that long ttc and he wouldnt be in the slightest bit concerned till we had been dtd 3-4 a week for 12 months-which is what I expected. He was really nice about it tho and suggested to put my mind at rest I get bloods cd5 and cd22-25 to check I am ovulating and a general 'MOT' which I intend to do next month (getting time off work may be little tricky but hey ho) the sore boobs thing he said if anything was a good sign-like you said dan-o! So for now I am feeling a bit more reassured. See how we get on next month. If there is a problem he said we can deal with it, so I guess if there is we have jumped the queue a little..when I was leaving he just said "it will happen you know..." which I thought was quite nice too. Anyway was a bit of a mission getting hubby to dtd last night "I am not a performing monkey you know"! Does anyone else have this problem? I appreciate that as I keep getting so many highs by the time peak comes we have bd 4 out of 7 days but when I explained about the long awaited peak he was fine. I really dont want it to be all about baby making but at the same time you can only get pg for a few days a month..I just dont want to get stressed about that side of it but can see it happening if it goes on for months...I dont think I will pursuade him tonight and tbh I think I have a bit of cystitis coming on-tick tock do you try dtd both peaks? :( but will try tomorrow as its Friday!! :) x


----------



## ticktock

glad the doc visit went well and he seems like a nice understanding doctor which makes a change!

yeh I actually got told last night by other half 'I'm not just a baby making machine' and he does feel the pressure sometimes and can affect his 'performance' so we're trying to be more relaxed about everything.

tbh we've rarely dtd on both peaks as normally have a few days of highs so by then need a bit of a break lol and tmi I can get quite sore, I've got sensitive skin and it extends down there too! I sometimes wonder if its cystitis, whats the symptoms?

sometimes it does almost feel like a chore and I mean that in nicest possible way but around my fertile time my main aim is to get preggers and I wanna make the most of those few days where he still seems to think you can pregnant anytime of the month! AGH men eh!

I'm still low on my cbfm and have a sneaky suspicion its suddenly gonna jump to peak :dohh: I've started getting ewcm type stuff which means ov is gonna be in 3-4 days so better get bd'ing no matter what the cbfm says!

have just dtd but oh was nackered, was taking ages and erm, slipped out at the vital moment so most of the little soldiers didn't make it up there lol so hopefully will be more successful to catch the eggy next time!

dan-o, hope you taking care of yourself and that you're gearing up for your next cycle :flower:


----------



## KittyCat82

Sorry I just realised how long my last post was lol! Well my cystitis has got worse :( I'm supposed to be en route to work now but sitting with hot water bottle-got to go in as in court this afternoon! Ticktock I'm prone to cystitis anyway, but it basically feels very sore, tummy ache and feels like need to pee all the time and when you do it burns!! Not nice..don't think we will be able to dtd tonight so I suppose that's it now for this cycle-do you think that'll be ok?! Grr...anyway hope you get your peak soon ticktock must be bit annoying to get no notice! Why is that? Hope you doing ok too dan-o x


----------



## dan-o

Ticktock, my CBFM used to do the same thing sometimes, especially if my FMU wasn't very concentrated, which it often isnt. I thought it was pointless spending so much on the sticks when OPK's do the same thing, so I stuck in on ebay lol

Kitty I can sympathise with the cystitis, I get it sometimes too, it's not nice! Make sure you drink plenty, wont you. I drink a couple of pints of cranberry juice diluted 50:50 with water, over the space of an hour or two and that usually flushes it out :)


----------



## dan-o

As for me, I'm feeling fine, the bleeding is stopping and I havent passed a clot since last night. Hoping my latest hCG beta is negative, I should get the results later. My HPT's are definitely negative, as are my OPK's, so it must be super low now :)

I'm feeling very impatient today, I want to start BD again, lol!!


----------



## ticktock

yey am glad your beta is back to negative now dan-o so you can start afresh!

Kittycat, I've gone from low to peak once before so maybe it'll happen again, still low today but I'm not listening to it lol


----------



## DaretoDream

Dan-o your positive attitude is fantastic :)


----------



## dan-o

Ticktock, have you got your highs or peak yet?
I was reading about a lady who ovulated (confirmed by CD21 bloods) despite only getting lows on the CBFM!

Are you coming up to ov too, daretodream?

I've got no fertile signs yet, but then I didn't get any until CD10 last cycle. 
Hoping I don't ov too early as I need time to build up my womb lining again! 

OH has decided we are going to go for gold this cycle, lol, bless him. Lucky me! :haha:


----------



## ticktock

going for gold, thats a good attitude!!

I'm on my second high today but yesterdays stick looked like a positive opk to me plus had ewcm yesterday and day before and today still and bit of tummy ache/ov pains yesterday eve but might have beeen my ibs lol

My stick didn't fill up with dye properly today, dunno what happened but it still read as high but I'm not convinced lol am gonna use a cheapy opk later to see what that says

have got slightly sore boobs so think I'm around ov time somewhere so gonna make sure bd anyway!

I don't always trust the cbfm cos I'm sure i've ov'd before its even given me my peak before, I just kinda use it to confirm. Only bd'd yesterday and today cos the other time couple of days ago didn't quite go according to plan and not sure if any got up there :haha:

So shall see what happens in next couple of days I spose!

Hoe you do ov abit later in your cycle dan-o, can you normally tell when its coming up?


----------



## dan-o

Good luck ticktock! It certainly does sound like you are fertile.. hope you catch your eggy this month! :D

Yeah I get a few days warning usually, the EWCM sets in & the OPK's are usually dark the day before the first positive. I tend to ov a day or two after my positive OPK. :)

I don't know why I bother testing at all though. We usually BD most days when I'm fertile anway, just because we are both 'in the mood! lol


----------



## DaretoDream

dan- my normal cycles are 32- and the last one was 50. So my chart is showing normal of 50 days for me. I'm really going to pay attention to signs. But really- if im normal this cycle, i should be due to start o in about a week. Hoping i'm normal. If i don't get it this month, i'll probably start looking into opk. But i didn't want to get all into these things yet if i don't have to.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello girlies-hope you are all doing well. Dan-o I agree you have a great attitude to all of this. daretodream, I hope your cycles start regulating for you so you know where you are a bit more with them! 

I dont know why but I am really feeling down at the mo about it all...feel like I am gonna burst into tears any mo:cry:sorry-I dont mean to bring a downer on anyone or fish for sympathy..and I know compared to some people I don't have anything to be down about...I think it hasnt helped that a friend gave birth on Sat to her first and she announced her pg about when we started ttc and I hoped I wouldnt be that far behind her..and another friend has announced she is again pg today with her second and her first isnt one yet.

I feel fine most of the time but this weekend seemed to have an overwhelming sense of panic about it all..and just feel really down today. I dont know how we will get on this month as the cystitis has gone on-still feeling a little sore, so in total we bd 4 out of 7 highs, high before peak and first peak but that is it. ticktock-do you know if that might be enough with cbfm? Last night whilst eating tea I had what felt like period pains for about 10 min and had to stop eating. Since then I have a dull ache in my right side-I am worrying now it may be cysts or something..no sore boobs again yet so I guess I dont always get them straight after ov'ing! I have also had a bit of dodgy tummy (tmi!) so that could account for pain but it seems in a strange place..
Anyway sorry to have a moan, I am probably just having Monday blues! x:shrug:


----------



## dan-o

It could be implantation! I got a dull ache before getting a BFP, both times :)


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks dan-o, it did cross my mind but I think I would only be about 3-4dpo according to cbfm so isnt that a little too early? I forgot to say that I also had shooting pains for a few seconds in my right boob and then in my left armpit which was v odd! I am NOT going to bore you with every symptom every day as I know some months I have had so many I could swear I was pg lol! Tbh, I had real diffculty getting a pill to suit me many years ago, as they all made me feel sick-dr said I am v sensitive to estrogen and that when I eventually do get pg, I may suffer badly from sickness so I always think that will be the give away! We'll see anyway x


----------



## DaretoDream

kitty i'm sorry you're feeling so down. Don't! It'll happen for us.

I started having really weird feelings like that too though. Like maybe- i'm not supposed to be a mom? I wish i could talk to my mom about all of it but she's so bent on NEVER being a grandma... i have no one to talk to. Maybe i could talk to my hubby's mom- i think she would like that. And make her keep it in confidence. I just don't have a mom to share it with because she doesn't like kids- so i'm scared of telling her we're even trying. 

The last time i told her i was thinking about it- she said something along the lines of don't do it because it'll be a huge mistake.

And i'd be a terrible mom.


Thanks mom. She so doesn't want me to have children that she'll insult me as a mom before i even have a chance.

This also is the same woman who told me she hated my hair color from the time i was a child and pointed to my brother and tried to make me jealous because he has golden curling locks and i have wavy dark brown hair. 

It's so bad i'm having nightmares about telling her.


----------



## KittyCat82

Dareto, I am so sorry to read your post..that is such a shame. Tbh, every month that passes makes me more desperate to tell my mum as I know she and both sets of parents would be so happy...its a funny game sometimes isnt it??!!

At least you know that when you do fall pg (which, you're right we all will) there will be people who will be on :cloud9:for you and you will be a great mum yourself, I'm sure:winkwink: x


----------



## DaretoDream

Yeah i really hope that when i give her the news- she doesn't give me the 'you know you could terminate it right?' just like on my WEDDING DAY she told me i could 'still back out because you're not even going to last 6 months.' 

Almost three years later.


----------



## ticktock

sorry your mum isn't v supportive daretodream must be difficult :hugs:

I'm bit cross with my cbfm still on high today but had positive opk day before yesterday and a negative one yesterday plus got sore boobies so I'm sure ov has been and gone but cbfm has missed it!

but got some bd'ing in so hopefully we didn't miss it lol so spose am in the 2ww but not too sure what day hehe

kittycat, will be hoping to hear of some sickiness then if its a good sign for ya lol


----------



## dan-o

I was also very sorry to read your post daretodream, how awful for you hun :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Ticktock, that CBFM is a nightmare for you this cycle!! lol Thanks goodness for OPK's! :)


----------



## dan-o

Ohh forgot to say, my fertile signs have kicked in now, so I look set to be in the 2ww by friday-ish, if all goes well :)


----------



## ticktock

yey you'll not be far behind me dan-o! my ewcm has def gone so does that mean I've ov'd? Without being gross I get quite alot of ewcm so its easy to spot when it is and isn't there lol

hope I get my bfp soon, this ttc lark does my head in :wacko:

I work in a baby room in a nursery which does not help at all with broodiness!

Do you have other family members daretodream that will be happy for you?


----------



## DaretoDream

tick- i'm hoping my father will be happy. But i don't really know. I'm hoping she'll get over it and learn to be happy- but i don't know what'll happen to be honest. I don't want to just assume she'll love them because they're mine, because in general, she doesn't like children. 

I was an 'accident' which she made sure to tell me, but my brother, was a planned perfect child. 

I think that if i had a boy- he'd be accepted more readily than a girl. My mother, and her mother have ALWAYS favored boys over their daughters. I am afraid- what if i follow in the same steps? i NEVER want my girls to feel the way i did growing up. 

My gram is still around- but she's getting senile and worse and worse as the days go by. I really want to have a baby and have her see it before she goes too. I think she'd be happy, and like i said i have hopes for my dad... my brother won't be bothered. But it always seems like the one whos approval we want the very most, is the one we never can get right? 

Dh's family will just LOVE it though. everything will go well on that side. I just wish it would on mine as well. We don't have connections with my dad's brothers or parents much either- my mom fixed those relationships as well.


----------



## dan-o

> yey you'll not be far behind me dan-o! my ewcm has def gone so does that mean I've ov'd? Without being gross I get quite alot of ewcm so its easy to spot when it is and isn't there lol

I don't think I'll be far behind you at all, I got a positive OPK this morning!

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/posopk.jpg


Unfortunately OH couldn't 'perform' today, as he has a dodgy tummy from a pub lunch we had yesterday :dohh: Hopefully he will be feeling a bit better by the time he comes home from work. :)



> hope I get my bfp soon, this ttc lark does my head in :wacko:

Me too, getting seriously fed up with waiting for it to happen!!!! :hissy:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello girls. Ticktock so you are in the 2ww wait now too? dan-o pleased to see that everything seems to be ok with you this month hun :thumbup:

I am feeling a little strange at the mo. My boobs are not in the slightest bit sore apart from having the odd stabbing pain and a little on side by armpit if I press (dont press them then lol). I know last month I said they werent sore straight after but I am on cd28 now and usually they are v sore by now..last month they had even been sore for 3 days by now and that was late. I also have aching legs and hip/bum:blush:cant really describe it-bit like i have walked miles and they are stiff (which I certainly have not). However I feel utterly convinced that this is not the month. I am worried tho that I keep getting pains where in stomach and thinking perhaps I have cysts...I know I'll get these tests done next month but want to speak to my Dr again about it but worried he will think I am neurotic!!

Anyway, I have done something a bit silly (some might say) and for a bit of fun got a baby prediction. Well firstly it says December for conceive, birth or find out :nope:that seems so far away!! I am not taking it too seriously but basically she went on to describe a little girl in quite a lot of detail-the strange thhing is it is EXACTLY like me-now and when I was younger which is sooo odd as she knows nothing about me...I can post if you want but thought you might all think I was a bit wacko!!

Anyway, I have been thinking a lot about things this week and wondering whether to have a break ttc. We wont try not to, but to not use cbfm for few months and just try and forget about it. I kind of want my life back for a bit. I seem to spend every month in the same cycle of af-feeling crap, frantically bding then driving myself nuts in 2ww...I am feeling like life is kinda on hold at mo, even though we plan hols and weekends etc-I suppose I just mean mentally...I will be sad not to catch up with you guys all the time but mabye it will do me good to have a break ( and spend more time at work actually working lol)...I dont know:shrug: x x x


----------



## dan-o

Well the only month my boobs were not sore was last month, when I got a BFP... so you never know kitty, it could be a good sign! :)

Have you been trying a while now?

:hug:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi dan-o-yeah since December 09 not used anything but back then I thought we only needed to dtd a couple of times at random times and that would do-how naive lol! Wasnt really till March we started trying around ov time but still think was a bit off. Been using CBFM since April, so on month 4 of that now. I know its not that long but I think I thought the CBFM would speed things up! I get worried as you get conflicting messages ie My Dr said they would not be concerned if a couple has been trying 3-4 a week for 12 months. If you do this you would have to be hitting the right days. However, some sites say 12 months of random trying. The CBFM says seek advice after 6 months of use if no bfp but on top of all this they say its 20% chance each month dont they?! Sorry, that is a RANT! :wacko:its all a bit conflicting and stressful. I think I am just a bit stressed with it all at mo and thats why I think it might be time for a break lol!! Mabye I am just having a bad week..I have been teary and think it just gets to you sometimes doesnt it? How do you cope? Also, sore boobs thing-did you get any stabbing pains? Did they become sore eventually-did you have any other symptoms? totally understand if you dont want to answer that hun and thanks:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

I think it's a 20% chance, if you are both young, 100% fertile and BD on exactly the right day. 
If thats the case, then I presume most people in that category (lucky them!) will fall pregnant within 6 months.

I'm 33 and was told that at my age, my chances are more like 10% every cycle, less if a MF is taken into account :dohh:

I personally think for it to take up to a year is perfectly normal for any couple, although it does seem like a very long time when it's you it's happening to!

:hug:


----------



## dan-o

Just thought I'd stop by. How is everyone doing today?

I think I have ov'd already & I'm in the 2ww now.
I had very strong ovulaton pains last night, so bad I had to get an early night! 
I don't know if that's a good or bad sign, lol!! :wacko:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi all-i posted a thread but it disappeared...:growlmad:anyway, just said you are lucky to get ov pains dan-o wish I did so knew when to bd!!

Basically I am feeling poorly-think I am coming down with a bug...I have achy legs, achy jaws (v odd) and really tired and headache. Felt sick last night but feel ok today. Have had a raging thirst and dry mouth for 3 days and just feel urgh:nope:

I have had stomach pains, not like af though. My boobs are still not sore, just tender on sides. I hope I feel better as its my sisters birthday tomorrow and was hoping to celebrate. 

How is everyone else? x


----------



## DaretoDream

i have been having strange cramping. And my lower back is killing me. Don't know if i'm going to O on time this cycle. I don't know if they're even O symptoms? Who knows!


----------



## dan-o

My boobs are sore and my temps are up :yipee: 

So pleased, as it's 100% normal for me to have sore boobs every 2ww.

I wonder what went wrong last cycle & why they weren't sore like normal. 
Typical.. the one cycle I wasn't right, was the one I got (and lost!) a BFP on.. ugh!! :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

DaretoDream said:


> i have been having strange cramping. And my lower back is killing me. Don't know if i'm going to O on time this cycle. I don't know if they're even O symptoms? Who knows!

Not sure if it helps, but my ov symptoms are cramps & twinges, progressing to a dull throbby ache. 
It usually just stops all of a sudden, which i presume is around the time I ovulate. 
I also get a bit hyper when I'm fertile, lots of ewcm & the overwhelming desire to jump on my long suffering OH every 5 minutes! lol

xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

well i think i still have about 8 days or so left before i supposedly O. Not positive. Hoping that it's o symptoms though and that my body is back on tract this cycle!


----------



## ticktock

hi everyone hope you're all ok. Not much to report here am about 7/8 dpo not sure cos of my silly cbfm this month lol

not feeling v optimistic this month so am mentally just preparing for next cycle sigh


----------



## dan-o

Same here ticktock, I'm just a couple of days behind you & nothing major to report.

I'm glad I have my sore boobs back this cycle tho, seems like a normal month, apart from the slightly early ov :)


----------



## DaretoDream

my god i think i'm oing this week- found watery cm on saturday but seriously? I have REALLY strong cramps. Not as bad as period cramps- but they're gaining power by the day, i swear. I'm hoping they're o cramps. I remember having similar things when i was a teen- because i told my mother and she called it Mittlesmirtzen (or however you spell that). Which i've seen mentioned about O. So i'm hoping i'm right and that's what it is because we are dtd every night jjust to make sure.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls well I am 12 dpo ish now I think..af due tomorrow or thurs anyway. I'm still having leg cramps, sore bleeding gums, tired, v irritable/emotional. Went out for sisters bday on sat and couldn't stomach more than 1 glass of wine. Fed up today so caved and took test at lunch-bfn. Preparing myself for af now but soo annoyed at feeling so crap during 2ww...hope you all ok x


----------



## KittyCat82

Oh and drinking sooo much water mouth constantly feels dry horrible !!


----------



## dan-o

Ohhh, so sorry you got a BFN kitty, hope it turns BFP very soon! The symptoms sound really promising! xxx


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks dan-o I don't know what's going on to be honest, I have never had so many symptoms..I didn't even know about the sore bleeding gums had to look that up. Don't feel sick at all tho. I've resigned myself to af arriving in next couple of days now tho and think I've had a bug with similar symptoms to pregnancy in my 2ww-how unlucky is that!!! Will keep you posted-let us know if you get any symptoms girls x


----------



## DaretoDream

really really really hoping you get that bfp. I'm only going into O right now- i think i really hope that's what i'm going through. I had watery cm on sat- and then early on sunday- but today it's creamy again. Maybe i was wrong? maybe i'm NOT Oing. But on the other side i'm having cramps, and just feeling weird. Lower back is aching a lot too. What do you guys think?


----------



## dan-o

Sounds like you might have, dare! Keep temping, hopefully the chart will show a shift in the next 3 days :) xx


----------



## DaretoDream

I feel ridiculous. I said to my dh last night "who ever thought their woo ha would be so complicated!" I feel so stumped by my own body. HOping i O'd because that means we got there in time.


----------



## dan-o

I'm having a wobble today, feeling very pessimistic & the 2ww is driving me crazy.

Why is it taking so bloody long for me to have a baby?? I'm so fed up today!!! :hissy: Gahhhh!!!!
](*,)](*,)



Think my PMT is kicking in early, lol :blush:


----------



## DaretoDream

The cramps here are still SUPER not good. It's a weird dull throbby. but they're there most of the day. Only on the right side. And it's starting to annoy me actually. I'm also feeling exhausted. I must be O'ing, because i always become dead like this during the middle of a cycle. Just dead. But the cramps are new, and the really achy bbs are new. i just want to sleep forever. And i'm peeing up a storm and super thirsty.


----------



## DaretoDream

dan-o said:


> Sounds like you might have, dare! Keep temping, hopefully the chart will show a shift in the next 3 days :) xx

how late after you O do you normally see shifts? 3 days? This will be the first chart from the beginning of a cycle.


----------



## ticktock

dan-o said:


> I'm having a wobble today, feeling very pessimistic & the 2ww is driving me crazy.
> 
> Why is it taking so bloody long for me to have a baby?? I'm so fed up today!!! :hissy: Gahhhh!!!!
> ](*,)](*,)
> 
> 
> 
> Think my PMT is kicking in early, lol :blush:

:hugs: hows you today? thats exactly how I've been feeling too and I don't have as much right to it as you do, so you wanna let loose on here - do it lol

am off work today as have tummy bug :-( OH kept saying 'pee on a stick!' trying to be helpful and say it was morning sickness but too early for that so I just wanted to knock his block off lol

am about 11 dpo today and no spotting so the vit b must still be working but feeling bit periody, got few cramps but think feel worse got tummy is all cramp cos of bug too. have got slightly sore/sensitve nips last couple of days which don't normally get but think cos I keep poking and checking them they feel even more sore haha

I'm losing the plot!

How were your temps today Dare?


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls af showed up in middle of night grr.. I am same as you dan-o and ticktock totally fed up. I'm thinking of giving the whole trying thing a break for few months and just not be careful and see what happens although by next week I'll probably change my mind lol! Will get these tests done anyway. Dan-o what cd did you have the first set done? My dr said around cd 5 but I was hoping to get them done sat so I don't have to miss any work but that would only be cd3? I know the 2nd lot have to be after I have ov'd. I'm off work today with this mouth thing-may have nuralgia-just waiting for dr to call back..sigh x


----------



## dan-o

Kitty - I had mine done on CD5, but that was only because my AF came earlier than expected & I'd already booked. 
CD3 is the ideal day, as far as I am aware :)


----------



## dan-o

PS. Sorry :witch: got you hun :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

ticktock said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a wobble today, feeling very pessimistic & the 2ww is driving me crazy.
> 
> Why is it taking so bloody long for me to have a baby?? I'm so fed up today!!! :hissy: Gahhhh!!!!
> ](*,)](*,)
> 
> 
> 
> Think my PMT is kicking in early, lol :blush:
> 
> :hugs: hows you today? thats exactly how I've been feeling too and I don't have as much right to it as you do, so you wanna let loose on here - do it lol
> 
> am off work today as have tummy bug :-( OH kept saying 'pee on a stick!' trying to be helpful and say it was morning sickness but too early for that so I just wanted to knock his block off lol
> 
> am about 11 dpo today and no spotting so the vit b must still be working but feeling bit periody, got few cramps but think feel worse got tummy is all cramp cos of bug too. have got slightly sore/sensitve nips last couple of days which don't normally get but think cos I keep poking and checking them they feel even more sore haha
> 
> I'm losing the plot!
> 
> How were your temps today Dare?Click to expand...

I would POAS ticktock, you never know! Do you have any cheapies? 
I had MS from the first faint positive last time!! :D


----------



## dan-o

DaretoDream said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like you might have, dare! Keep temping, hopefully the chart will show a shift in the next 3 days :) xx
> 
> how late after you O do you normally see shifts? 3 days? This will be the first chart from the beginning of a cycle.Click to expand...

FF normally detects it when there are 3 temps in the higher range.

I sometimes see a sharp rise the day after ov, or a slower rise creeping up to my luteal temp range. 

:)


----------



## DaretoDream

dan-o said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like you might have, dare! Keep temping, hopefully the chart will show a shift in the next 3 days :) xx
> 
> how late after you O do you normally see shifts? 3 days? This will be the first chart from the beginning of a cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> FF normally detects it when there are 3 temps in the higher range.
> 
> I sometimes see a sharp rise the day after ov, or a slower rise creeping up to my luteal temp range.
> 
> :)Click to expand...

I"m starting to feel super depressed- because the temps are the same these last three days. All at 98.3. And i don't think i O'd then. I mean the cm is all gone, i'm having sticky now. Actually the whole lining inside has seemed to change. TMI i know but really, i just feel confused. Everything seems spongier than it was, but as i said, like no Cm. and i think the cervix is now at the medium position, and firming up again. I'm getting irritable. 

So either i O'd and FF hasn't picked it up YET because today is day three of 98.3 (we'll see tomorrow) or i didn't O yet and it was a false alarm

Cramps are much less today so far - it's also only 7 in the morning, but my bbs are still super sore. and i KNOW they haven't hurt like this before. Man, they just hurt! All on the outside- like on the sides toward the outside of the body, just REALLY sore if you touch them at all, and i have to hold them on the steps.


----------



## ticktock

hiya, I was gonna test today but now have started getting slightly browny cm which means the witch is on her way, hopefully today as want last months success of no spotting to continue! 
If the witch does arrive today it means my lp wasn't as long as last months but a day longer without spotting than it was without taking vit b. 

Argh why can't we just get pregnant already?!

we're having next month off so no opks or cbfm. Still gonna take my maca and vit b but thats it. I don't even wanna think about ttc next month! Although I know I will lol


----------



## dan-o

ticktock said:


> hiya, I was gonna test today but now have started getting slightly browny cm which means the witch is on her way, hopefully today as want last months success of no spotting to continue!
> If the witch does arrive today it means my lp wasn't as long as last months but a day longer without spotting than it was without taking vit b.
> 
> Argh why can't we just get pregnant already?!
> 
> we're having next month off so no opks or cbfm. Still gonna take my maca and vit b but thats it. I don't even wanna think about ttc next month! Although I know I will lol

Ohh no! I hope it's not AF coming! 
If it's this early, then there is a good chance it is IB, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :)

I think we will go back to just BD when we feel like it next month too. 
After all, it worked last month, even if it didn't stick :)


----------



## dan-o

Dare, do you temp at the same time every day?

Sore boobs are always a sign I have already ovulated, but I guess we are all different :flower:


----------



## ticktock

I hav crampy type feelings too so must be the old witch!!!!! I will enjoy a galss of wine tonight then will feel better lol

Just saw your post about the opk dan-o (don't worry I'm not stalking you hee hee) I've never had that with opks so hopefully it means something good for you!!!! I'd def test at the weekend if ya can wait til then :wacko:


----------



## dan-o

Well you never know, it might mean something & if not it keeps my POAS addiction at bay :rofl:

I will probably test at the weekend, as I'm completely obsessed this month & prolonging the agony will only torture me further, pmsl!

:D


----------



## ticktock

haha poas all you want, *whispers* nobody needs to know!

Its weird the last couple of months on the maca I have had no pre af hot flashes but I'm getting them now and along with the crampy niggles I'm worried my progress is going backwards when last couple of months have been good! was hoping to make it to 14dpo again with no af symptoms if I wasn't preggers of course. But pretty sure I'm not gonna :wacko:

I was naughty and did a ic test and was completely negative, now I feel worse lol


----------



## dan-o

Noooo, so sorry for the BFN. 
Mind you IC's are crap, you should have seen the pathetic line I had when the superdrug tests were really pink!

:hug:


----------



## DaretoDream

dan-o said:


> Dare, do you temp at the same time every day?
> 
> Sore boobs are always a sign I have already ovulated, but I guess we are all different :flower:

I try to- it's between 540-620 every morning. First thing i do when i wake up. , my bbs are still very very sore, and my cramps are pretty much gone now. I don't know if that means anything or not, but the bbs, seriously- stop. Cm is back to creamy today but, the cervix position is not high anymore.

I am also doing really dumb things- like missing really easy things, or forgetting simple little things. 

But i really hope tomorrow shows a rise in temp that will tell me that i O'd.


----------



## dan-o

8dpo for me today, BFN on a cheapy test, but OPK's still have a significant line.

I'm probably way to early to test anyway, but I just wanted to make sure, lol.

My boobs more painful, temps nice an high, the odd light cramp, I have a headache & I'm very irritable.

All in all, it's a nice normal cycle (if a bit short) but I'm thinking it's a miss this month. xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Bbs still painful but less- and this am my temp was at 98.7. I know i have to wait 2 more days til i can confirm O but i'm very very hopeful that i did!


----------



## dan-o

Nice rise dare! :)


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello girlies, happy Fridays! So I ended up at the dentist yesterday with what I thought was an infection, to be told that she thinks I am grinding my teeth in my sleep and have poor saliva production due to...stress! I have also had a load of appointments come through from the hospital for tests for my breathing (which dr thinks is anxiety related)...anyway as a result we have come to a decision that we are going to stop ttc for a while...I know its my job which is causing it really, ( I am looking at how that stands in 6 months too) but this lark is not helping and as a result I think is not helping me concieve if you know what I mean..so we are going into that catagory of not trying but not preventing till Xmas at least and see where we are then. I think it is going to be hard tho! I am still going to go for my tests this month and have booked some acupuncture in September so I suppose its just not using cbfm and getting stressed about why am I still low, why do I have so many highs, when am I going to peak...oh god I'm peaking quick etc etc !! and see how we go..I dont want to stop coming on this thread :( so will keep popping in if you dont mind to see how all getting on I'm just going to try not to go on too much as I think I am a bit obsessed lol!! Good luck girlies and thanks for all your help, support and advice thus far and shall drop by soon x x x ooh ps, dan-o before I go, how long did it take to get your results back for blood tests-do they wait till you have had the 2nd lot? See-I am blatantly going to be back on here tomorrow anyway lol!! x X x


----------



## dan-o

Kitty, I got them 2 days after having the blood drawn, I called them up and asked for the specific numbers :)

I think NTNP is a great idea if you can afford the time hun! :)
I'd love to do the same, but I feel like I'm running out of time as it is, lol!

Bet you get your BFP during your NTNP time! ;) xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

So do you think i O'd? I really hope so!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey girls! I hope you don't mind me dropping in. I am seriously addicted to stalking this thread.:haha: I don't know if this helps any of you who are deciding to take it easy for a while, but I got my BFP BDing anytime I wanted and never temping, although I was about to try CBFM. Lots and lots of :dust::dust: to all of you!


----------



## dan-o

Hi mousechicky, great to see you hun!! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

DaretoDream said:


> So do you think i O'd? I really hope so!

Your temps may suggest ov on CD18 (IMO) but your CM doesnt, so perhaps it was a bit before that? I think the higher temp on CD12 is the one confusing me. I guess the next few temps should give you a better idea. :) xx


----------



## dan-o

10 dpo for me today, AF due to start making an appearance tomorrow evening or tuesday morning, ugh!

BFN on a test this morning, so I'm 95% sure I'm out this month :(


----------



## ticktock

hi mouse chicky, wow 13 weeks! How ae you feeling?

Af came properly today so onto another cycle again :wacko:

I'm takng your advice mouse chicky, not doing anything this month just gonna go with the flow! Still taking my vits tho lol

Sorry bout the bfn dan-o, it sucks doesn't it


----------



## dan-o

Oh no :( sorry AF got you ticktock :hugs:

Good luck with the NTNP cycle! :) 

Yes the BFN's suck big time, this is my 14th cycle of TTC since I got my all clear to try again. 
Can't believe I'm still not pregnant, there has to be something wrong with me now, it only took 6 months to get a BFP the first time :cry:


----------



## DaretoDream

:hugs: to you both


Yes FF confirmed O- but it has a dotted line because the CM doesn't match the temps. I'm hoping i went before that- on cd 15- because that was when i had watery cm- and honestly the day they're showing, we didn't BD at all, because we were exhausted from the 4 days before - and the cm got pretty dry and i just assumed (what a fool) that we got it. I'm still hoping we did ok. Worst case- we learned, and we'll fix it next cycle. 

I'm still hopeful that we got it though. Showing AF is due on the 20th- that's when i was planning on testing. 

SO, according to FF, i'm 3 dpo today.


----------



## ticktock

ah dan-o, are you due any more tests or anything?

I'm having a terrible period, last 4/5 months been so good but this is awful feel rough and bleh. Is only 2nd day but feels like forever!

don't wanna be totally gross, but is it normal to get clots during af? I sometimes get a few, last few months i haven't really had any but today had one huge one, was quite surprised really! and grossed out lol

Have you def ov'd dare?


----------



## dan-o

ticktock - I tested again thisavo, as I felt a bit queasy in the car. 
I think it's a BFN, but there was a teeny shadowy teaser. Probably nothing, but I will take my temp & POAS in the morning, just to see. AF is due tomorrow anyway & I'm cramping quite a bit.

I do get clots sometimes, I notice them more now I use softcups instead of pads/tampons. 
I got some big ones last month with the early mc, and some stringy skin coloured stuff xx


----------



## dan-o

Dare, did you OPK test at all?


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey guys- no i didn't do opks- if i have to go into another cycle, i might seriously consider getting them. It's just another thing for me to have to buy you know? 

More lines- AGH!

As for the O'ing- yes FF confirmed. It told me i O'd between cycle day 15-17, but on the chart it's showing cd18- and saying i'm 4 dpo. But if i O'd between 15-17 that would put me a bit further on the dpo. But like a day or two. which would bring me closer to the date i could test :devil:

CD22 today. New symptoms- AF like cramps- some of them are bad, outbreak of pimples on the face which i don't usually get unless i'm ABOUT to get my af in like two days, and now not just the underarm part of my bbs hurt, but it's moved to that AND under the bbs. They are incredibly sore.

I'm very hopeful these are all GOOD signs. As they are things i've not had after O before. Especially the bbs! Good lord ladies! They are sore!


As for the clots- yes i get them! Depends on the cycle. Sometimes i have a few, sometimes rarely any. I know everytime i see one i'm like 'ohhh that doesn't look good' but then i forget about them.


----------



## dan-o

I tested again today on a proper test, BFN. 

I must have ov'd a day later than I thought, so AF will be here overnight or in the morning, I have the cramps already, had them since yesterday. 

Oh well, on to cycle 15 since offcially trying again (26th overall) :dohh:


----------



## DaretoDream

Sorry dan-o. I hope that you're wrong and there is still a chance. What happened to your temping? I checked out your FF and you missed a ton. I want to see those temps!

Also your smiley avatar always makes me think 'oh boy she got a bfp' and then i realize oh yeah that has nothing to do with what you're writing...

I'm still hoping for you and thinking about it ok and sending :dust: your way.


----------



## dan-o

DaretoDream said:


> Sorry dan-o. I hope that you're wrong and there is still a chance. What happened to your temping? I checked out your FF and you missed a ton. I want to see those temps!
> 
> Also your smiley avatar always makes me think 'oh boy she got a bfp' and then i realize oh yeah that has nothing to do with what you're writing...
> 
> I'm still hoping for you and thinking about it ok and sending :dust: your way.

I don't really bother to temp every day now, I've lost the love, lol! 
I know what is pre ov and post ov range for me, so It's just the temps round the time I get a positive OPK I want to see. That way I can pinpoint ov day. I guess I've been doing this too long! :rofl:

Yeah I set my avatar when I joined BNB almost 2 years ago, it reminds me to keep a PMA lol!!!!

I'm spotting now, so AF is on her sneaky way in. 
I feel a lot better today as I had dreadful PMT yesterday! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## DaretoDream

My temp did another jump today at 6 dpo. Im at 98.9 today- so hoping!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## KittyCat82

hello girlies-hope you doing ok all-good luck dare hope this is your month-sorry af got you tick tock, dan-o- I feel your frustration! I hope you dont mind me just popping in, I said I wouldnt be able to stay away :haha:anyway I had my test results for cd3 today-the dr hadn't rung so I gave them quick call. Anyway the receptionist said that they would only call if the Dr looked at them and there were any problems, as a result she checked mine and said they were "all normal and it says no action is needed". I am obviously pleased with this but cant remember exactly what they were testing for and i am worried I should have asked for numbers? I could always ask for all the numbers when I get my next lot I suppose, but do you think that's ok? We are still going with the NTNP for few months anyway-had a look on the NTNP thread but some of them are like NTNP but also taking temps, using OPK's etc and I am like what? Isnt that TTC?! :winkwink:x x x


----------



## DaretoDream

lol i have a girl like that at work. She's ntnp but she's definitely temping and going to be charting soon. i think it's ttc!


----------



## dan-o

What happened to everyone?! :shrug:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hey dan-o I was thinking the same, I thought perhaps you had all started in thread without me!! How's it going?? I've been looking out for any bfp's!! I'm not doing too good tbh-was really doing ok with the ntnp lark and feeling so much less stressed then.....I was walking through town with my mum and there was a lady doing palm/tarot etc-I said to my mum I'd always wanted one so went to look and she kinda quickly talked me into a palm reading. Anyway some things she said didn't mean much then she said "you are trying to conceive" she said I'd have 3 children but it wouldn't be easy she said something about my "tubes" she also then went on to say I had a scar in my stomach-I nearly fell off my chair-I have a massive scar from when my appendix burst when I was 13. Anyway, I asked what age she saw for kids and she said 34!! I'm 28!! For some reason I am irrationally upset by it..I've been looking up blocked tubes! Is it true you would have no symptoms? Have you had an hsg done? X x


----------



## dan-o

Maybe eveyone else is NTNP, I tried that this month, but it didn't work & we ended up having a shaggathon instead, lol!!! :haha:

Anyway, wow @ the reading kitty! I'm not sure how I would react either. I think the main thing is to keep a PMA & not take it too seriously :flower: 

Perhaps you can ask your GP for a referral to get the HSG done if you are worried about adhesions from the scar? My mum had adhesions from an appendix op, they were affecting her tubes I think. They found them & sorted them out when she had her lap & dye done & she then went on to conceive several times afterwards, one of which stuck & became my little sister!

I've not had an HSG done yet, but I probably will have one soon. xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks dan-o. I might mention it if I speak to dr when I get my next set of results but I am worried they will just say that Ill have to wait until at least next year and then it may take 6 months or so to get appointment. I'll be totally honest with you now, I have got pregnant before...when I was 17 and not in a position to have a baby. So I know I can get pregnant since have burst appendix. Of course something else could have happened over the last 11 years...anyway I can't let what a complete stranger who met me for 5 mins get me down too much and on the plus, at least she said I would have them!! Enough of my mad ramblings-how are you getting on? X


----------



## KittyCat82

Just seen you have FS app in Sep-good for you hun-did your dr refer you or is it private? X


----------



## dan-o

I went to see a different GP. She was more sympathetic & said I obvioulsy can conceive & it's probably only a matter of time, but referred me anyway, as it was what I wanted :) 

I got a cancellation slot, hence not having to wait long for an appt! x


----------



## dan-o

How long have you been trying for now kitty?


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey i'm still around but no one has written in so long! Lol thought i was the only one left. How is everyone doing? Dan-o? Any good signs?


Kitty- i wouldn't take it like that. I know it's hard, but you can't trust it.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi daretodream-yeah I know it could all be a load of rubbish but I think ttc makes youva bit desperate at times! I'm not a bit loopy, honest!! Good to hear from you-how's things? Dan-o, that's good news I'm glad your new dr is nice. It's been since dec 09 not using anything and I'd say since feb/mar really ttc-I know it's not that long compared to some people and if it takes 1-2 years that's fine. For some reason I have this uneasy panicky feeling it's going to take years and years.. But I guess everyone feels like that after a few months?! X x x


----------



## DaretoDream

Yeah we're only in our third cycle and i'm already feeling that. I guess i just figured a long time ago it would be a one try kinda thing. how stupid! Now i'm like 'oh god is this ever going to happen?' And, it's ok to be loopy. I know i am!


----------



## dan-o

Hi dare! :hi:

Yeah it definitely seems to me like it's going to take forever! 

It's really hard visualising being pregnant when you do all you can each month & AF still arrives bang on time! Miscarriages really knock your confidence too.

I'm sure it's just a matter of time for all of us really tho :flower:

& hopefully sooner rather than later!! x


----------



## dan-o

OMG, your ticker has just scared the life out of me, dare... is xmas really so close?

Yikes!!! :shock:


----------



## DaretoDream

Ha that's hilarious because i did the same thing. I saw the ticker and was like 'what the!' because i have to start thinking about it! Usually i'm done shopping and everything in october so i don't have to worry- because after halloween- BANG its christmas. So i let myself take it easy!! But this year, jeez i only have one month to plan anything!


----------



## ticktock

hello everyone!

thats cool ur fs apt is so soon dan-o, glad you got a nice gp to refer you

try not to worry kittycat, I'm sure you're fine! i know how you feel tho about panicing cos its not happened yet and worrying it'll never happen, I feel like that all the time!

I've been v good this month, no opks or anything. But have no idea if/when ov'd as been getting ewcm for 5-6 days now but am hoping am ov'd before now as went camping this weekend so haven't dtd since weds! Have felt more relaxed about the whole ttc thing which is good tho.

just previewed this post and seen I'm on day 24?! So I must've ov'd by now surely lol the latest I've ever ov'd is day 19/20 and really don't want it to start getting any later :wacko:


----------



## DaretoDream

any ladies have multiple kinds of cm during the day? Today around noon when i went to the loo was very eggwhite like- VERY stretchy. However now is just creamy. Thoughts? That might sound like a really stupid question... but i'm very serious! What would you record your cm like today?


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello girls-how are we all doing? Dare-I get v confused about CM! I definately see a change in it throughout my cycle, but like you seem to get different types on same day...this month I thought I had ov'd then (TMI ALERT) day after got loads of watery/ewcm tinged with blood. I also seem to have very few days where I have nothing-I dont know if this means anything?

Anyways-just spoken to Dr's, second lot of bloods come back normal-no action needed so I am obviously oving. I have booked an app to see Dr in couple of weeks to go through them. So the only thing I am trying not to worry about now is blocked tubes?!

A friend who has been trying since Nov 09 told me yesterday she is pregnant-I didnt take it too well for some reason. Today I am happy for her tho. We are meeting on Sat afternoon so I may need a few glasses of wine Sat night! I have also been smoke free for 2 weeks now (Did I mention before I smoked?) Have to say I really quite loved it, but I am coping ok with not smoking-easier than I though tho perhaps the irritabilty is slightly down to no nicotine!! x


----------



## DaretoDream

kitty- Yeah i had the ew tinged with blood this am, but i don't have the ew all the time. It will be at a point during the day- and i'm reading that it seems pretty common with some ladies.

So glad your bloods came back normal- and hoping that your tubes are just fine. 

Congrats to your friend who is now expecting- I know it's really hard, but we have to be supportive! Sucks doesn't it?


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on giving up smoking kitty! Well done!

I'm an ex-smoker too, I quit about 5 years ago! :flower:


----------



## dan-o

10dpo for me today, took a test, it was BFN. Gutted. 
Things were looking quite good as well, symptom wise!

Oh well, I guess AF will be here on sunday morning :(


----------



## DaretoDream

Dan-O remember 10dpo can still be early! Fx'd. :)


----------



## dan-o

Thanks yeah, I guess it can be! :)

11dpo today, boobs still sore & I'm still crampy, so I guess there's still a chance of a last minute BFP...

I'm not testing today though, I'm going to wait and see if AF shows tomorrow first :flower:


----------



## DaretoDream

i think that's wise. I think i'm going to wait until the day of this month to test. I know i'm O'ing today- TONS Of ewcm and my temp soared up. Problem is i haven't been able to bd for 2 nights because hubby too tired from work. That really pisses me off. You want this kid or not man? He got mad when i asked him that. He's just too grumpy. Hoping we'll get a shot at it today after work. i'm only there til 1, and i can use the glorious softcup which i'm hoping has helped us already!


----------



## dan-o

Well I caved last night as my boobs were still sore (unusual for me the night before AF due)

BFN again, lol

AF is now running late, but I have gained a day on my LP once or twice in the past, so maybe this was just a good cycle.

Good luck catching your egg dare!! Hope this is your lucky month!! xx


----------



## ticktock

sorry about the bfn dan-o but if af does arrive at least you've had a longer lp!

I'm just waiting for af to arrive, pretty sure I ov'd freakishly late and its the long weekend we went camping and sharing a tent does not make a good bding environment lol so pretty sure we missed it this month :-(

even tho we're more ntnp, am still keeping track of ewcm but have felt much more relaxed this month which is good! 

Next cycle is number 6, always though we'd have done it by now!

Even dreamt I started spotting last month, how tragic is that! I gotta get a more interesting life lol

did you get a chance to bd Dare?


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey dan i'm so sorry you got another bfn. But, i won't be taking that as the answer until the AF shows. Sorry! I"m going to have a pma for you!! 

As for us we managed to get another :sex: in last night- hoping that we caught that eggy. Just waiting for ff to confirm an O. Not sure about my temps though.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi all-how are we doing-Dan-o, any sign of :witch:yet? Yeah, I smoked on/off for about 8 years-was creeping up to 10 a day. I told myself at Xmas that if I wasnt preggers by June (6months) I would quit as I know it can affect female fertility-not sure exactly how though? on day 17 now-feel I am over the worst. Went out for a few cocktails on Friday and didnt even feel the urge:thumbup:!!

Ticktock and dareto-how you guys doing-are you post ov now? I am due on today and pretty sure not happened this month. I am hoping the holiday I have next week, acupuncture and no smoking will help things over the next couple of months. I have also started taking extra supplements ( I am a veggie) and actually taking them every day rather than for a week then forgetting about them! Out of interest, do you guys drink much? I dont drink in the week but like a couple of glasses of wine at the weekend. I kind of stopped when we first started ttc but decided I couldnt put my life on hold!

Anyway, decided to ntnp again this month-not gonna use cbfm as was soo much less stressed last month. Have got app on 23rd Sep with Dr to go through all results, although I know they are normal. I wanted to ask her about my tubes, re my op. My sister was back this wkend-I told her about the physchic ( I cant spell that word) and she put in into perspective in her no nonsense way for me!! Made me feel much better lol!! X x x


----------



## DaretoDream

Saw another post from dan-o around saying the :witch: got her this morning. :(



I'm at 3 dpo today love. Feeling down though because we bd'd on two days before O, and one day after. Not on the actual day. DH works so much, he just couldn't do it EVERY single night. I fear we missed it again. But we used softcups and pre-seed hoping it did the job.

kitty- does the cbfm work well for you? Have considered getting some kind of opk if we don't get our bfp this cycle. 

I drink occasionally. Before we were trying, i drank a few nights a week- like one drink. That's it. Now that we're trying, i drink probably every night up until the week before O. So that i can relax because as soon as AF gets here i start drinking because i'm sad. But, i know to stop. And again, it's drink a night. 

I do like going out with girls from work on a weekend night and just having a few drinks (that's like 2 for me).


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi dareto-poor dan-o. I am fully expecting af to turn up in next 24 hours-rubbish!!

Yes cbfm is good-sooo many people rave about them. I just seemed to get a bit stressed about being low, high and peak and I think it added to my stress! If you are less neurotic than me, lol, you will be fine!! If nothing happens next month I may well go back on. I may even this month, I'll decide when af shows up! Yeah I am not a big drinker either but just wondered if some women stop altogether when ttc? x


----------



## DaretoDream

I do only during O and the 2ww! Just in case.


----------



## ticktock

I don't drink much at all anyway but haven't given it up all together.

I was much less stresses ntnp this cycle so when the witch arrives as I'm sure it will I'm gonna do that again. was much better!!

I'm thinking of taking some soy next cycle so bring my ov earlier as its getting later and later. Anyone have any experience of that?

Ah sorry the witch got dan-o, not good at all :nope:


----------



## dan-o

DaretoDream said:


> Saw another post from dan-o around saying the :witch: got her this morning. :(

Yep she sure did :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

Ticktock, I took soy on this cycle just gone :)
I will be on it again this cycle if I don't need bloods or anything doing at the FS.

I took it on days 3-7 to delay my ov to a more reasonable day, and it seems to have worked! :flower:
In fact I had an excellent cycle all round.. a few more like that & I reckon I'll be BFP again! ;)


----------



## KittyCat82

Oooh can someone fill me in on the whole soy thing? Sorry af got you dan-o, fully expecting to be caught myself tomorrow. Good you are still so positive Hun I find it so inspiring x


----------



## ticktock

thanks dan-o, am starting to feel bit 'periody' bit of tummy ache and feeling hot so af will be here soon doh but hoping will at least last til tonight with no spotting and beyond hopefully!

Am beginning to think the month that I got to 14dpo with no spotting or anything may have been a chemical, I took a ic test the afternoon before and it had a very faint line but I dismissed it as I came on that following morning so assumed it had dried funny or was an evap. 
I also had no hot flushes leading up to af and really had a lack of pms symptoms but I just thought the bvits had worked really well! Which I had tested properly no but thought I was being good not testing lol

Well will see how this witchy visit goes and get some soya methinks!

Am off to work now bleh and not in the mood to look after other peoples children! Have good day everyone!


----------



## dan-o

I'm back from my FS consultation! Seems like it's been a long time coming!
The FS was really lovely & the appt went well

We have two issues it seems, one lies with me - I have a short LP and a tendency to ov early, these are probably cutting my chances of conceiving right down.
The other is OH's SA. It's much lower than we thought, only 10m and this is almost certainly due to his varicocele, so they don't expect it to improve. The motility and morph are ok (39% mot 10% morh) though, so we should have enough to get the job done one way or another

First plan of attack is clomid & follicle tracking to try and give me a 28 day cycle. Hopefully starting next month, depending on when I can get my baseline scans done!

Soooo glad I am finally moving forwards!


----------



## DaretoDream

dan at least you have answers and that they're going to help! that's fantastic! i'm hoping everything works out well and you'll have your little one soon!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi dan-o that's great I bet you feel really positive now about moving forward. What is your cycle now then? Sorry to sound stupid, but how can you ov early yet have a short LP-are your cycles very short? I worry mine are too long-around 33 but Dr said they were ok..should they really be 28 days then? How will clomid help-I thought that was for people who dont ov? I am probably sounding soooo clueless now!!!! X x x


----------



## dan-o

Thanks dare :) I hope so too!

Kitty, not clueless at all, lol!! :flower: - Sometimes my cycles are as short as 21 days (day 10 ov, 11 day LP)

A decent ovulation should be on approx day 14, so there has been sufficient time for the womb lining to build up. She thinks my lining has been a bit thin, hence why my AF&#8217;s can be light. 
Also if a fertilised egg doesn&#8217;t implant by about 9dpo, with an 11 day LP, it's not got much of a chance, as everything starts to wind down, ready for my AF to start. She reckons this was most likely the cause of my early MC a couple of months ago, basically it just didn't implant quick enough!

Clomid (if it works for me) will apparently delay my ov to a more reasonable day & will probably give me an extra couple of days on my LP. If it doesn&#8217;t lengthen my LP, she thinks they they will give me progesterone support too.

The other benefit is I might ovulate more than one egg, so more targets for OH&#8217;s swimmers


----------



## ticktock

yey ur fs sounds fab, sounds like she knows what shes talking about!

When u having ur scan?


----------



## dan-o

Finally managed to book my scan, for the 29th, but I've put my name down on the cancellation list just in case :) Took until today for my notes to be put on the system! :dohh:

Hoping this isnt a short cycle, or I will miss the beginning of my next cycle & have to start clomid in November instead :(

I'm soooooo impatient! I just want to get started! x


----------



## dan-o

Ticktock, have you tested yet? CD35!!?


----------



## ticktock

dan-o said:


> Ticktock, have you tested yet? CD35!!?

haha no not tested yet how good am I! I think I'm about 12dpo today with no spotting :happydance: so the vit b which I upped this month seems to be working. I'm only going by ewcm so think thats when I ov'd anyway. Can you get abit of ewcm after ovulation? cos if I did ov when I think I did then it was quite late for me. And also means didn't bd enough as we were away camping grrr

Keep feeling bit hot which normally means af is on her way but she still not come hurrah

Will maybe test tomorrow but would rather af came than get a bfn. Well would rather a bfp actually lol

Is that the 29th of this month dan-o?


----------



## dan-o

Ohhh, good luck!! 

Fingers tightly crossed she stays away for you, it's about time this little group got another BFP!! ;)

Yeah, the scans this month, then hopefully starting the clomid next cycle on CD2-6. 

Just praying I don't ov early this month or I won't get my scan done before CD2 on the next cycle..


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls hope you all ok. I hope this is your month ticktock! Well I am now cd 37. I haven't gone over 35 as long as I can remember. Also had mild cramping for 3 days. Took a first response this pm and it's negative. Promptly burst into tears, don't know what's going on...:( x


----------



## ticktock

KittyCat82 said:


> Hi girls hope you all ok. I hope this is your month ticktock! Well I am now cd 37. I haven't gone over 35 as long as I can remember. Also had mild cramping for 3 days. Took a first response this pm and it's negative. Promptly burst into tears, don't know what's going on...:( x

ah no kittycat :hugs:, you're in same boat as me. Do you have a rough idea of when you ov'd? I have a horrible feeling that its gonna be a bfn for me which is why I'm not testing. Just think my cycle has gone weird. Tomorrow I'll be 2 days over the longest I've ever been aswell so not sure whats happening really.


----------



## dan-o

Wow, I hope you both find out what's going on soon! xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi ticktock I'm glad its not just me then! I have no idea when I ov'd now!! I feel so stupid . Was trying to be so relaxed this month, it's just I'm never late! I am so teary tonight, think I'm just going to go to bed! Wasn't even going to test but we go on hols tomorrow so kinda wanted to know. I should be excited about hols instead I'm really down now. I hate all this sometimes :( x


----------



## KittyCat82

Ps could this be an indication of something wrong ie irregular cycles? X


----------



## dan-o

It might just mean you've ovulated a bit later than normal xx

Are you packing a couple of HPT's to do when you are on your hols? Hope you have a lovely time BTW, I'm jealous.. I could soooo do with a holiday, lol! x


----------



## MommyWishes4

I would love a buddy!

I'm 22, married for 6 months, I'm on CD14 currently and I'm working very dilagently on Baby #1!


----------



## DaretoDream

:wave: Hi mommy! Hope you get that bfp.

Dan tell them we're ready for the scan now please and get treatment started so we can get a baby in you.

Kitty- Test in the am!!! do fmu, i'm going to assume that you are pregs until i hear otherwise. And that's just how it is.

PMA everyone!


----------



## dan-o

Hi mommy! I just read your blog, so sorry to hear you are only firing on one ovary, but excellent news you are now cancer free! Will you be having assisted conception or going au naturale?

I had a dabble with cancer early last year when some cells left over from a molar pregnancy started growing. I was lucky & only needed 2 months of chemo, but it still made me grow up pretty fast! I've been back on the TTC bandwagon for exactly a year now & we are just making the first steps towards geting some help, mainly due to my age & the fact we have a low sperm count.

Anyway, I'll stop rambling & wish you good luck in catching that egg this month! x


----------



## dan-o

Thanks dare! How are you doing? 
Not that long to wait until testing by the looks of it, any good symtoms? x

One of us is going to get lucky very very soon, I can just feel it!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls panic over af shown up! At least it wasn't a ridiculously long cycle and I can enjoy my hols now! Catch up in a week x


----------



## ticktock

ah kittycat, me and you trying to be all good and more relaxed bout ttc and our cycles go bloody mental! I've still not come on but I have had period pains all day so surely its due?!!? COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But have made it to at least 13 dpo with no spotting which I'm v pleased about

well am glad you got an answer kittycat and af finally came, hopefully last af before your due for bfp! Have a lovely hols :flower:

Hello Mommy, hope your not here for long lol

So will let you all know when af arrives today and if she doesn't will def test tomorrow just so I know whats going on!


----------



## dan-o

Ticktock, you might be up the duffer! So exciting! Keeping everything crossed for you! x

Kitty, have a lovely holiday sweetie! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Dan i'm doing alright. Yeah cd 25 and it is predicting AF for friday. That's why i said i'm testing on the 19th... but i know i'll go before then. Maybe. I'm not sure. Depends on my temps i guess. I have gone down AGAIN today at 6dpo. And unless it's implantation bleeding, i'm totally screwed. It only has like 5 days to go up, because i usually run about 30 days. 

I used the FF pregnancy signs estimator. My cramps are gone- from O. So i used when the bbs started getting tender and when my cm turned creamy- and it said i have good chances of being pregs. Other than that- nothing.

Last night i think i might've felt sick for a minute, but then it was gone, so i think i just made that up. Not feeling very hopeful. I am in a great mood though, even though i feel like i missed again. 


How are you doing?


----------



## ticktock

just tested and got :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Am in total shock lol

Was 3rd month on vit b to help with my LP, also used preseed for first time. 

never been preggers before so have no idea if will stick but period pains have subsided abit just a bit of a dull ache sometimes. Have got sore nips, slightly sore boobs and have been feeling bit sicky. Thats it though!

will try post a picture later


----------



## dan-o

:wohoo::wohoo:OMGGGGG!!!! I knew it!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::laugh2::yipee::yipee:

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1921/1921765gi8123j4c6.gif


----------



## DaretoDream

Good morning loves, how is everyone today? 

My temp went back up again- jumped up from yesterday to a nice 98.2 again. Hoping its good- and kind of hoping that dpo 5 and 6 were implantation dip. Time will tell- but i'm feeling great! 

I do have a slight headache, and slight cramps today, but, i'm so happy that temp is back up :dance:



CONGRATS TICKTOCK!!!!! that's fantastic!


----------



## dan-o

Ohhh could be a double BFP celebration then dare!!! When will you test? x


----------



## DaretoDream

Well originally i was going to test on the 19th, but i know i'm not going to make it. Something is telling me i should try on wednesday. But i don't think that'll work because i work in the am, and i'd never make it through the morning after testing. probably on thursday- it's my birthday. :)


----------



## dan-o

Excellent, looking forward to your results! x


----------



## ticktock

ah thanks everyone, am still feeling shocked really. I'd convinced myself it was never going to happen lol

Just told my sister and both sets of parents today as they knew we were trying but they're under strict orders to keep it schtum!

Just hope it sticks!

Good luck dare, hope you're next and hope you too Dan-o!

P.S- I am on obsessive knickerwatch already, how sad am I lol


----------



## DaretoDream

Feeling weird today. feel like i drank 3 cups of coffee when i didn't even really finish 1. I poured the last bit down the drain. You know that feeling your stomach gets when you drank too much coffee? 

Just feel weird and jittery and FULL of energy. I want this gloomy weather to clear so i can go out and take pictures... i want to GO GO GO GO! 

Also noticed i do NOT have a backache. This is the first time i can remember that technically right before AF - due the 17th- that i DON'T have a backache. I always do starting the week before af and it grows and grows and gets really bad. Also usually aches slightly after O, nothing this time.


----------



## dan-o

Ticktock, the knickerwatch thing made me giggle.. I was exactly the same!! :rofl:


----------



## mouse_chicky

ticktock said:


> just tested and got :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Am in total shock lol
> 
> Was 3rd month on vit b to help with my LP, also used preseed for first time.
> 
> never been preggers before so have no idea if will stick but period pains have subsided abit just a bit of a dull ache sometimes. Have got sore nips, slightly sore boobs and have been feeling bit sicky. Thats it though!
> 
> will try post a picture later

Congrats!!! I told you girls I'd be stalking. So happy for you. :happydance:Hopefully this will start an epidemic of BFPs on this thread.


----------



## DaretoDream

I know its early.... 9dpo tested this am got a BFN but my temp went up again slightly. Not giving up this month. Official test date is still the 19th.


----------



## MommyWishes4

dan-o said:


> Hi mommy! I just read your blog, so sorry to hear you are only firing on one ovary, but excellent news you are now cancer free! Will you be having assisted conception or going au naturale?

 Thanks! So far we're working on just doing it naturally. My doctors aren't sure if the cancer has left any fertility problems, so we're currently testing out if we can get pregnant. It's a stressful time! I'm really hoping for a BFP to put my mind at ease!

Thanks for everyone's good wishes!


----------



## dan-o

How's it going ladies?

Well I managed to drop my new phone down the toilet yesterday (don't ask!)

Apart from that I'm in the waiting to ovulate part of my cycle... I'm really pleased as I look set to have a respectable ov day, naturally, this month! I must be firing on the good ovary again, lol! :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

Having right ovary cramping but no bloat, no backache, no pimples. Chart still looks decent. Feeling nervous.

11dpo today and bfn.


----------



## dan-o

BFN? I was certain you'd be BFP this month! Still time yet tho! x


----------



## DaretoDream

yeah af not due until sat. Still KIND of hopeful. But just not sure.


----------



## dan-o

Got my positive OPK this morning, I look set for a day 14 ovulation! :yipee:
How fab is that on an unmedicated cycle?!!! I normally ov wayy earlier!


Mommy - where are you in your cycle hun? I forgot to ask. :flower:

Dare - any signs of that BFP yet? x


----------



## DaretoDream

Temp seriously dropped this am. I'm soooo sad- figuring af will be here tomorrow. :(


----------



## dan-o

You're not out until :witch: shows up!!! :hug: xx


----------



## MommyWishes4

dan-o said:


> Mommy - where are you in your cycle hun? I forgot to ask. :flower:

 I'm 8 DPO, AF is due in seven days! I'm planning on testing next Friday if she doesn't show up early or when I wake up that morning!


----------



## DaretoDream

I just worry because does anyone ever recover from a dip like that and get a bfp anyway? that's a serious drop!


----------



## dan-o

Could be an implantation dip, you never know! x


----------



## DaretoDream

at 12dpo? I'm having bad cramps too. Like AF. feels like af is coming. But, i kind of would've expected her by now with this pressure going on. I"m sure she'll be here today.


----------



## dan-o

Sending :hug: hope you are wrong! x


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks dan. No af yet. And the cramps died after this morning. They just stopped. Went away all day, now mild cramping- nothing like that this morning. Shaky, is that anything? I feel odd and shaky.


----------



## ticktock

are ya gonna test Dare? I had cramps too, convinced af was coming and she just never appeared!

Good luck!


----------



## DaretoDream

Good evening ladies. I'm going to test on tuesday if af is still a no show. More watery cm tonight, and even though ff says that changes my O date, i don't believe it. I'm going by my original 14 dpo today, instead of the 16 it's saying. So, i will be testing on tuesday at 16 dpo. IF she stays away.

NO signs of her anymore. cramping completely stopped, and been feeling so happy!


----------



## ticktock

fingers crossed, sounds so promising!!!!!!!!!| How have your boobs been? Sounds weird saying that lol


----------



## DaretoDream

lol ticktock that's hilarious!

Cramps are light, but on and off. not normal. BBS are FINE! no problem. no bloat, no backache... nothing.

I did get a touch of spotting this morning- light pink and more just tinged in the cm than anything else. So threw a tampon in and will just have to wait and see. Temp drop again this am. 97.9 but still above coverline.... but not much. Thinking this is the end of the line.


----------



## dan-o

Dare, I am sorry to see you are on CD3 now, sending :hug:

I'm back in the 2ww again. I think I ov'd around CD15, which is amazing for me, with no meds! 
I normally ov on about day 10 or 11 lol!
I'm having a great cycle too & we had lots of fun BD :haha:

I go for my baseline scan on the 29th & then hopefully start clomid on my next cycle..
fingers crossed.. I can't wait!!!


----------



## dan-o

Ticktock, will you be going for an early scan or waiting until the 12w one? Have you got the dreaded morning sickness yet? xx


----------



## ticktock

dan-o said:


> Ticktock, will you be going for an early scan or waiting until the 12w one? Have you got the dreaded morning sickness yet? xx

yey for clomid!!!!

Yeh we're booking an 8 week scan as a treat, can't wait til 12 weeks, the paranoiais doing me in lol

I have really bad backache today, feels muscular, not periody or anything but worried it could be a uti as never had ache like it before. do you think its worth going to the docs? I am also bit bunged up so that could be contributing, agh does not feel good


----------



## dan-o

Ohh how exciting!! Only a couple of weeks to go then, bet you can't wait!

I went for a private scan too, the first time, worth every penny. I definitely will again next time I get a sticky bean.

Not sure about the backache, perhaps your expanding uterus is pressing on something? 
I think it's always worth going to the docs when preg, just in case :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Dan so glad that you O'd early this time! Fx'd for you!!!


Tick hope everything is going well with flump :)

Yeah, cd 3 here, and i'm alright with that. tons to do this coming week anyway. I'm doing a huge photography show and if THAT isn't stressful, i don't know what is!


----------



## ticktock

ah boo for af arriving dare, good luck for this cycle!

after my lunchbreak where I sat and rested my back did feel better so think its just all that moving around plus have bad lower back anyway so imagine all the hormones and pregnancy stuff are making it worse!

I'm so busy at work though its hard to rest cos don't want people to think I'm a lazy bint lol

Apart from that feel ok, bit more sicky last couple of days and torpedo boobs:haha:

Thanks dan-o, just hope it all goes ok, gotta book it at some point this week yey


----------



## DaretoDream

Since AF arrived my back pain hit me hard! Jeeez! it's awful.

Have you told everyone at work yet about flump?


----------



## dan-o

3dpo-ish for me today... soooo boring. 

Just want this cycle out of the way, so I can start my treatment!


----------



## DaretoDream

Just waiting to o. Bah.


----------



## dan-o

Picked up my clomid tablets this morning, all ready for my next cycle! 
Can't wait to get started!!! :happydance:


----------



## DaretoDream

I'm so excited for you dan! this will be great! and then you'll have a baby!


----------



## dan-o

How's it going dare? Any sign of ov yet?

Ticktock, I see you are nearly at 7 weeks, time is flying already! 

I'm at 8dpo now, only 4 days til AF, so I can start my treatment! I have my baseline scan tomorrow morning.

Also, I passed my EDD from my first pregnancy for the second time on friday 
Made me feel a bit sad that I'm still not a mum after all this time :(


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey Dan, i'm so sorry that you're not a mum yet, but , you WILL be. Be strong for that ok? I know you'll be a mom and you'll be fantastic. And, it'll be a wonderful baby, and the one you're supposed to have. I believe in that!

As for me, no, i'm only cd 9 here. BUT i'm still having spotting from my AF! So i'm very afraid this is a freako cycle like the one i had in june, and the one in march. those both were like 50 days. And i'm scared we're going to miss this one. 

If this cycle is normal- we should O on the 6th-7th of Oct. If not... TWO WEEKS after that.


My BIL gets married the end of NOV and we know that they're going to start trying right away, so hubby said i HAVE to get preg this cycle because he doesn't want them to have a baby first.
NO PRESSURE.


----------



## dan-o

Ohh we were in a TTC race too, with my SIL & her hubby, lol.
We got pregnant at the same week, funnily enough. 

Mine did not work out tho, as you know, but her baby is about to turn 1. xx


----------



## DaretoDream

:( I know and i'm so sorry about all of that. 

They don't know we're in a race.... mainly because we really don't like the girl. She is AWFUL and can't believe he's marrying her. It's going to be a very sad wedding day.


----------



## dan-o

Oh, that's a shame for your BIL, I wonder what he see's in her? Ugh! :( 

I had to laugh @ your description of her tho, sorry! 

Hope you get that BFP wayyyy before she does ;)

On a different note. 
What supplements are you taking? Just out of interest really xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Taking women's one a day, and omega fatty acids. 

Not really much though. Just one capsule a day.

And yeah, the bil's girl is awful. She says things to hurt people, and HE apologizes for her, and says she didn't realize what she was doing.
Bullshit.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi all just checking in mostly to say a massive CONGRATS!!! To ticktock, so pleased for you. I'm not coming on here much these days which is intentional as it seems to have been getting to the point where it consumes me! As for me, Ive had dr app she can't find anything wrong, said it could only be blockages really now although these would have to be secondary IYKWIM. Anyway, she is referring us to fs (mostly cos I said we had ntnp since oct/nov 09-it was actually jan 10) dare, how long did it take to get app? What's first thing they do? I think she wants me to have hsg which scares me-I winder how long I'll have to wait? In mean time I have started Pilates,acupuncture and still not smoking and just trying to stay positive and create karma! Dare, have you been to dr about irregular cycles? Sorry I meant to ask dan-o those questions-I'm rushing and can't go back to change it sorry x


----------



## KittyCat82

Sorry like I said those fs questions were for dan-o, not dare! X


----------



## ticktock

have to go to a&e as my doc reffered me due to some spotting. Am mega scared and hope everything is ok. Am now just waiting for hubby to get home to come with me incase its bad news


----------



## KittyCat82

Oh ticktock don't worry I'm sure it will all be ok-keep calm hun and get yourself down there asap, let us know how you are-will keep everything crossed till we hear x


----------



## dan-o

OMG, I hope everything is OK. 

Spotting is super common & not always a bad sign.

Everything crossed for you hun, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## dan-o

Hi Kitty.

First thing, I went to my GP to express my concerns. They arranged bloods to check everything under the sun on CD3 and anther on CD21 to check im ovulating. OH had to then go and do a SA. I got a BFP that cycle too funnily enough, but unfortunately lost it a week later. 
I left it a month after the chemical/mc and went back to see the gp again to get the referral rolling.

I got my FS appt through quite quickly, I think it was a few weeks, but I know it does vary depending on where you live. The first appt was basically to have a chat, look through mine and OH's medical records, have some more blood tests, and book in for whatever further investiagations were needed. 

The FS looked at my history IE. I've conceived twice in 2 yrs, and cycle with short but regular ovulatory cycles. Then combined this with OH's low sperm count (10m). 
She decided that the best course of action for me was to bypass the HSG etc for now and try clomid first.

I then had to wait for my baseline scan, to check for any abnormalities preventing me from having clomid (which I had today, all OK) 

I start clomid after the weekend, on my next cycle.

I'm having another scan in about a fortnight, to check my ovaries response to the drugs.

After that, If no pregnancy occurs in 6 cycles, or the clomid doesnt help/agree with me before then, I think we will be moving on to IUI & ultimately the IVF wait list. 

I know it seems like a long time, but taking 12 months to conceive is very normal, so try not to panic too much at this stage. Has OH had his swimmers checked yet? It's best to have all this done first, to speed up the process. 

I would say have CD3/21 bloods, make sure thyroid and FBC etc is included. Do STI swabs and chlamydia bloods and a SA before getting referred. If your GP can book you in for the HSG then all the better, as there is often a wait for those too.

Hope this helps.

:hug:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi dan-o, thanks hun. Yes we have had SA-all good. Cd 3 and 21-all good. All other bloods that can be done have been to rule out thyroid, PCOS etc-all hormone levels look good. LP about 15 days so ok. Have been pg before so not genetic abnormalities or anything born with. Cant be burst appendix as the reason I almost died was because it was so high up in the wrong place so it cant have caused scarring in fallopian tubes ( and I got pg after anyway) so it can only really be a blockage caused by infection I suppose ( que me worrying about having underlying chlamidia or something for years!) I have always been prone to cystitis and had so many urine tests over years-nothing picked up or on any smears which I always make sure I have so..........I know all this is good news but I have a horrible feeling we will fall into that awful 'unexplained' group argh!! I also thought it could be the smoking and stress hence the quitting, pilates and acupuncture (fertility specialist). I am just having a bad couple days I think-generally I have been really up beat about it and just looking forward and hey if it takes another 6, 8, 12 months so be it-I guess in life the things you really want (qualifications, jobs, driving, buying a house) all take months if not years to achieve so I will not be giving up anytime soon! I guess an hsg will deal with my worry of blockages. My Dr just said we will both have to go to local hosp for initial app then take it from there-I hope its not too long! Glad things are moving forward for you hun and thanks for the info x


----------



## ticktock

hi all, am back. Well after a horrendous internal exam I had a scan, they eventually found a heartbeat yey but have put me at 6 weeks rather than 6+5 but I wasn't totally sure on dates anyway and 6 week does fit. My LMP puts me at 7 and a half weeks which the lady doing the scan was told so she was concerned couldn't find the baby at first. But the doc said don't worry about size etc as long as its not lots behind on size and has a heartbeat then not to worry.

And he just said what everyone else has - spotting is common so don't worry about it!!

Am relieved to be home, am exhausted, physically and mentally. Have totally lost my appetite too, just wanna go to bed and wake up when I'm in 2nd tri lol


----------



## dan-o

Wow, what a nasty scare. Hope everything goes smoothly from now on hun! :hugs:

When will they scan you again? x


----------



## ticktock

I'vw got a private one booked for next week but might move it to week after. But from looking on here, the measurement of 4.4mm I got given can be dated up to 7 weeks so I guess different places have different ways of doing it! So may just keep my scan for next friday still.

So am bit more relaxed today! Can I ask a slightly personal question? When I had the internal exam to check my cervix etc, he made me put my fists under my bum to lift me more into the air and muttered something about 'bit of a funny shaped uterus'?!?!? Any insight to this?!?!

Am soooo excited for starting clomid my dear,I'll be stalking you!!!

Kittycat, hope your fs apt comes through quickly x


----------



## dan-o

Probably just a retroverted uterus ticktock. I have one sometimes, other times it flops back to the usual place.
When I have internal scans I always have to put my bum on a foam block, so everything goes in a nice straight line. 
Very common & nothing to worry about, google it :) xx

Another thing, a retroverted uterus can make baby appear smaller than it actually is, I've read lots of stories about it online.

Aren't EPU scanning you again before 12weeks?

I dug out my old paperwork from last year & found two of my old scan sheets which might be of some use to you.
First one, FP measured 4mm exactly, HB not clearly visible, dated just under 6weeks.
Next scan a few days later FP measured 6.2mm (and we saw the HB clearly)That dated me at 6+1.

You should be able to see lots more at your next scan, whenever it is :)


----------



## ticktock

ah thanks dan-o, it goes to show how variable things can be. She did have a bit of a nightmare finding everything at the scan, was waving the scanner around in me for ages :wacko:

so I got a naughty uterus, when he said about not seeing it, I was like 'wheres it gone?!' I'm such a numpty lol

epu said no worries about me and as I have a midwife apt next week just see what she says. The gynae doc was very nice and am just to contact my GP if I have any worries!


----------



## dan-o

Ohh if you beg your midwife, she might give you another early NHS scan then :)

Always nice to have another peek for free, he he! xx


----------



## dan-o

BFN for me today (11dpo) AF is due to arrive overnight or in the morning, unless I'm a day out on my chart. 

Oh well, looks like clomid here I come....


----------



## KittyCat82

Sorry on your bfn dan-o. Thanks again for the info-rang Dr today and she gave me name of FS Dr who we have been referred to last week, so the ball is rolling so to speak. Hopefully we wont need treatment but at least we are getting started if we do! Anyway, I may not be on here for a while again-trying to live a bit more in the now-sometimes feel I am wishing the weeks away, cant beleive its October! so good luck ladies and I want to see another BFP next time I drop in!! x


----------



## DaretoDream

Dano i'm sorry- hopefully it won't be much longer. Tick- glad you are alright!!!


----------



## dan-o

How it going dare? Coming up to ov yet? 

Kitty, I hope your appt comes through quickly hun xx


I'm on the clomid now, last tablet tomorrow, then off for a scan in a week to check progress :) Nothing bad to report yet, fingers crossed! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Dan-o that's so great! i'm so excited for you and know that things are going to work for you! 

As for myself, i think i'm Oing this week. So far nothing ever seems to be the same except i did have spotting yesterday for a moment. We have been bding every other night since the end of last week just to make sure. It's been easier on me because DH seems really into it this month. All about getting that egg before his bro gets married.

But i feel pretty good, just now waiting for that confirmation of O on FF to really know what's up. We did take it easy and not temp as often this cycle because i was on vaycay for a while so, i temped at weird times or sometimes not at all.


----------



## dan-o

How it going ladies? :)

Any more scans yet ticktock?

Dare, I see you are in the 2ww!!! Good luck! I shouldn't be too far behind you, my OPK was positive today :happydance:

Kitty, how are you doing hun? xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi dan-o, I'm ok thanks-plodding on! Onto cycle 8 now :(. Still waiting for appointment to come through for FS-I think I should know by Friday-I rang the hospital and they said the consultant was back in on Friday and that they had my referral and it should only be 2-3 weeks in the first instance for an app to see her assistant. I know we are not even at the 12month mark yet so shouldnt be worrying so much but I think I will feel better when the appointment is booked! How are you doing? x


----------



## dan-o

I don't think it matters how long you've been TTC kitty. If you are finding things tough, then it's time for help IMO.
I found it a big relief to get referred, I'm a lot more relaxed now. :)

Things are going OK on the clomid actually.. so far, so good! Thanks for asking :flower:


----------



## DaretoDream

Glad you are doing well Dan-O and Kitty. :) 


yes i did enter the 2ww, confirmed ONLY this am by ff. I thought i had O'd but of course, i never believe it until that stupid site tells me. :)

But, now i have only have like 10 days until testing. Putting me at 13dpo. I'll never make that. I'll probably start mid next week. Due for af on the 22nd, site wants me to test the 26th. But i'm hoping, that by 10 dpo this time, i'll have that bfp.


----------



## Bluebae007

Hi! i'm 24, and enaged to my wonderful fiancee! We are TTC #1 for the past 3 months now! AF was due Monday....but not getting my hopes up just yet!


----------



## DaretoDream

When are you testing blue?


----------



## KittyCat82

Happy Friday's all. So we have our FS app date-28th October so less than 2 weeks now. I am nervous. I have not been good this week. It seems my worry and stress has turned into some sort of depression. I thought it would be ok once I got the app date. I hate this pity party I seem to be having-it is not my thing but cannot snap out of it. Have a law society do tonight I do not want to go to despite having a whole new outfit and my boss letting me finish work early to get ready. I have turned down a lunch date tomorrow as my friend who has a 1 year old and is 4 month pg is going...how awful is that? I don't know what to do. Should I go back to the Dr or wait until after FS app? Did you feel better after it dan-o? I just have this resigned feeling that this is never gonna happen..sorry to be so rubbish and down guys x


----------



## dan-o

Aww, kitty hun, so sorry you are feeling down like this. 
:hug:
I must admit I go through patches of feeling like it will never happen too :hugs: 

Fab news your appt has come through so quickly though! At least you have something to look ahead to now! xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks dan-o x I have just had a snotty email from my friend about cancelling tomorrow saying 'I knew you would cancel'..she has pcos and is the only person outside here I have told about ttc so it has really upset me..I have just emailed her back asking her what she wants me to do..go along with the risk I may burst into tears in front of them all? This sucks big time..hopefully I will feel better after the app. I just wish I could forget about it all between now and then..x


----------



## dan-o

Does she know how you are feeling then? 
She must know what longer term TTC feels like if she has PCOS!
Hopefully she will understand why you cancelled xx


----------



## KittyCat82

I have just made it quite clear how I am feeling...I dont want to bring anyone down but yeah like you said she should know-I get the feeling she thinks I am being OTT as I dont actually know we have something wrong whilst she does. I dont know. I wish I was as upbeat as her but I cant help it if I am not at the mo x


----------



## dan-o

Hopefully things will start to look up a bit once you have a plan of action with your FS :flower:

I know I feel a lot better about it all now xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey girls how is everyone doing?

I put up Photos of my test this am <--- click that to visit and tell me if you see the line? PLEASE see the line. No pressure. :)


----------



## dan-o

I see the line DTD!!!!! :yipee:

Now get yourself a better test so you can stop worrying, lol!!!! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Hahha dan'-o i had a clear blue early result laying around that i didn't know i had! found it wednesday night! i think it was hiding on purpose. :)


----------



## dan-o

Ohhh, I see it in your avatar!! Lovely BFP!!!! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## KittyCat82

Congratulations Dare! :happydance:Things ok with me-had HSG last week-all clear, Got 2nd app with FS on 16th Dec but so far all normal-just taking its time I think (hope) just trying not to dwell on it too much. A friend who got married in Sep has just announcded she is 3 months preggers-so happy for her but gets to me. Anyway just concentrating on Xmas now!! See how we go in new year-its not till March 2011 it will be 12 months. Hope all ok with you guys x


----------



## DaretoDream

Kitty, i hope that you get your bfp soon. I understand about the friend and the sad feeling.

I didn't mention on here but on tuesday i had taken a test- it was negative. I went to my old work to pick up some stuff a friend brought for me, and this other girl came running to me to tell me she was 4 weeks along, and basically to rub it in my face because she knew we were trying.

She then proceeded to send me a message later saying she felt bad telling me (yeah right she SEARCHED the building for me when she saw my car) and then proceeded to send me another text giving me tips!!!!!!!!!!! she is only on her 2nd cycle. I was really pissed and didn't respond in fear i would put my foot in my mouth.


----------



## dan-o

Hi Kitty, so glad to hear the HSG was all clear! 
Shouldn't be too long until you get your BFP now, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Isabel209

hi guys.can i join you? i am ttc #1 cycle8. its such a diffcult journey.... how are you guys feeling?


----------



## DaretoDream

Isabel- i'm not sure how many ladies actually still are on here anymore- but i can give you links to some GREAT threads too that ladies are still using daily----

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/368185-ovulating-starting-new-cycle-come-join-us-we-have-ladies-all-over-place-306.html#post8467713

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/376881-august-gone-september-oct-mother-all-conception-months-18-bfps-so-far-353.html#post8469333


those are two good threads that have the nicest ladies. :)


----------



## Isabel209

DaretoDream said:


> Isabel- i'm not sure how many ladies actually still are on here anymore- but i can give you links to some GREAT threads too that ladies are still using daily----
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/368185-ovulating-starting-new-cycle-come-join-us-we-have-ladies-all-over-place-306.html#post8467713
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/376881-august-gone-september-oct-mother-all-conception-months-18-bfps-so-far-353.html#post8469333
> 
> those are two good threads that have the nicest ladies. :)

thank you so much... i will definately join those threads. thanks again for your thoughts XXX


----------



## DaretoDream

Isabel209 said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> Isabel- i'm not sure how many ladies actually still are on here anymore- but i can give you links to some GREAT threads too that ladies are still using daily----
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/368185-ovulating-starting-new-cycle-come-join-us-we-have-ladies-all-over-place-306.html#post8467713
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/376881-august-gone-september-oct-mother-all-conception-months-18-bfps-so-far-353.html#post8469333
> 
> those are two good threads that have the nicest ladies. :)
> 
> thank you so much... i will definately join those threads. thanks again for your thoughts XXXClick to expand...

No prob! i will most likely see you there!


----------

